# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Талисман

## MOPO

Талисман Души моей,
Божия роса,
Нам без счета светлых дней,
Дали Небеса!
Нам без счета добрых слов,
В сердце занесли,
Только вот лишили нас,
Родненькой земли!
И отправили метаться,
По лихим степям,
О таких как мы скитальцах,
Пел Омар Хаям.
По дорогам мирозданья,
на распутье дней,
Днем и ночью погоняем,
Вороных коней!
И в кибитках приютились,
Звезды-огоньки,
Костерки раскинем на ночь,
Струны так легки.
В наших песнях среди неба,
Сердце за гроши,
В наших танцах бьется ветер,
И огонь души.
Так скитаемся по свету,
Дети всех дорог,
За свою свободу платим,
Этот злой оброк!

----------


## Skadi

> Нам без счета светлых дней,
> Дали Небеса!
> Нам без счета добрых слов,
> В сердце занесли,


Нам бы эти светлы дни
Да прожить бы все,
Чтоб впустую - ни один
В жизни колее!
Добротою наших слов
Души врачевать
И сердец живых цветов
Радостью обнять!

----------


## MOPO

*Skadi*,
Оля спасибо большое за отзыв и за все!!!! Очень рад буду познакомиться с тобой лично в Новомичуринске!!!!

*Добавлено через 44 секунды*
Я наверное все-таки искренне пьян,
И немного скучаю, немного грущу,
Может этот вокзал и заметил изъян,
И наверно себя никогда не прощу.
В перестуке колес не погас огонек,
Где-то там далеко мое сердце не спит,
Может больше не пить нам березовый сок..
этих дней, и в груди все сильнее болит!
Город грез и тоски, я застрял где-то между,
Ты встречаешь меня только стылым дождем,
Запотевший бокал опустевших надежд,
Лишь один поцелуй... а потом и споем,
Нет меня, растворился я городе этом,
Саксофон на Дворцовой, бутылка, стакан,
Я чертовски замерз стоя в лучике света,
И чертовски устал, хотя весел и пьян.
И бродил по ночам я по улицам этим,
Одинокий прохожий забытой мечты,
Лишь звезда одиноко мне в небе посветит,
В те часы, когда боги разводят мосты.

----------

Тая Ёж (16.02.2016)

----------


## PAN

*МОРО*,
 :br: ...

----------


## Skadi

> Лишь звезда одиноко мне в небе посветит,
> В те часы, когда боги разводят мосты.


Боги мост развели,
Я стою здесь один,
Мне душа не велит
Просто тихо уйти.
Ты на том берегу -
Твои мысли о чём?
В прошлом ласковость губ...
Одиноко плечо...

----------


## MOPO

> *МОРО*,
> ...


 :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Лишь звезда одиноко мне в небе посветит,
> В те часы, когда боги разводят мосты.


Я уже и забыла, какие у тебя хорошие стихи...  :Ok:  :Aga:

----------


## Очарование

Давай постучим в закрытую дверь....
А вдруг? Мой друг, ее отопрут....
И пусть, на душе немая грусть,
Ведь здесь-все простят... все поймут...
И мы все равно не поймем, кто дал,
Кто палил огнем, и нам все равно-
Холода...  а скоро зима.... и тогда....
Не важно... забудь... ты просто здесь будь!!!!

----------


## MOPO

> Давай постучим в закрытую дверь....
> А вдруг? Мой друг, ее отопрут....


Каждый божий рассвет,
Каждый знойный закат,
Жду тебя столько лет,
А тебя нет и нет,
Ферзь Е8 и мат.
Вот такие дела,
Жизнь как то колесо,
То как сажа бела,
Велика иль мала,
То как слон, в унисон!
Я стучался в закрытые двери не раз,
То не вовремя я, 
То ошибся ключом,
Каждый сам по себе,
Каждый сам за себя,
А другие как водиться здесь не при чем!
Нет безумней судьбы,
Я как загнанный пес,
Посредине тропы,
Захлебнулся от слез!
Только б воздуха вздох,
Пару метров вперед,
А потом бы и сдох,
Что сказать ... не везет!

----------


## MOPO

Я жив мгновеньями свиданий,
Не частых, но таких сердечных,
На перекрестках мирозданий,
Я обнимаю бесконечность!
Как тягостны года разлуки,
Когда туманится и рвется,
то что связало наши руки,
И ничего не остается!
Когда приходит безысходность,
Миг счастья... а потом разлука,
И в моду входит приземленность,
И вот забыли мы друг друга.
И вот нас поглотила праздность,
Былое больше не тревожит,
И в культ возводим безобразность,
Кругом одни и те же рожи.
Но по ночам теперь не спится,
Ты где-то там... в далекой дали,
И ничего не повториться,
Ту фишку мы не угадали!

----------


## Markovich

Олег,стихи супер!
Молодец! :Ok:   :br:

----------


## MOPO

*PAN*,
*Skadi*,
*Mazaykina*,
*Очарование*,
*Markovich*,
Спасибо  :Pivo: 

*Добавлено через 25 секунд*
Где ты моя радость?
Где ты моя грусть?
За далекой далью,
Потерялась пусть.
Тронуло сердечко,
И за поворот,
Серебро колечко,
Глубоко ли вброд?
Птичка-невеличка,
Девица-краса,
Кончилась страничка,
Дальше - небеса.
Дальше - божья милость,
Легкая душа,
По-утру приснилась,
Аль не хороша?
Где ты моя старость?
Аль не добежать,
Годик вот осталось,
Волюшкой дышать.
Кланятся - не вдоволь,
Не по Сеньке пан,
Только сломан тополь,
Присказка - обман.
Ты меня не трогай,
Смертушка коса,
Подожди немного,
Выпала роса.
Дай мне пробежаться,
Искупаться всласть,
А потом - родная,
Можно и пропасть!

----------

Тая Ёж (16.02.2016)

----------


## MOPO

Я забыл мои старые песни,
Ну а новых не дал мне бог,
Напиваюсь, но хоть ты тресни,
Ничего написать я не смог.
Бесконечная шлюх вереница,
И кабацкий хмельной угар,
Мне которую ночь уж не спится,
Жжет в груди этот дьявольский дар.
Снова вечер, и барная стойка,
И бармЕн мне смешает коктейль,
Ну а после - помятая койка,
Незнакомка по имени - Бель.
Ночь от ночи, блондинка, брюнетка,
Или цвета кровавой зари,
Ночь от ночи, матрона, нимфетка,
Может пара, а может и три.
И под хриплый вокал шансоньетки,
Увлекает мир сладостной лжи,
А судьба нам все ставит отметки,
И на утро ты все еще жив!

----------


## Markovich

Олег!
В жизни каждого поэта был период "прожигания" жизни,
от этого никуда не деться.


P.S.


Был и я молодым и страстным,
А глаза - поднебесья синь,
И стихи - словно ладана масло
Лил на головы лип и осин

Дел больших начинать не боялся,
Знал  - успею, осилю, смогу
Так легко целовал и дрался,
Как сегодня, увы, не могу...

----------


## PAN

> Я забыл мои старые песни,
> Ну а новых не дал мне бог,


Как тут не вспомнить Есенина... :br:

----------


## MOPO

Я за маскою не скрываюсь,
Только образ опять размыт,
Каждый вечер я напиваюсь,
В кабаке на Cвобода-стрит.
Меня дальние дали манят,
Но не пустит земная тля,
Злее пули обида ранит,
Не по делу, забавы для!
Ты ушла - пустота осталась,
Только запах твоих волос,
На подушке.. такая малость,
Жаль, никак у нас не срослось.
Ты ушла и я каждый вечер,
За стаканом горькой тоски,
Одиночеством искалеченный,
Вспоминаю тепло руки!
Вспоминаю глаза и губы,
Яркий смех и обрывки фраз,
Да, порою бываю грубым,
От бессилья - не в этот раз.
Ночь пройдет и стакан за стаканом,
Заливаю рваный порез,
Что на сердце зияет раной,
Оборвалось на Фа диез!
Был полет, ну и нет полета,
Бесконечность закончилась здесь,
Нестерпимо высокая нота,
Был поэт... да и вышел весь!

----------


## PAN

> Был поэт... да и вышел весь!


Это ты брось...:biggrin:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Хорошие у Вас стихи. . . Настоящие.

----------


## MOPO

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
Спасибо  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Не рассказывай мне, не рассказывай,
То чего я услышать не в силах,
В этом городе бешено-газовом,
Мы с тобой - как на двух половинах.
Разделенных бетонным забором,
Охраняемом злобными псами,
На моей - сплошь бандиты и воры,
На твоей - ангелочки с крылами.
На моей - сплошь законы не писаны,
У тебя всюду тишь и порядок,
Там где я - люди злее чем крысы,
Там где ты - все улыбки, наряды.
На моей половинке - лишь горести,
да отчаянья полная чаша,
На твоей - лишь приятные новости,
и весь мир золотистым окрашен.
И не встретиться нам в этом городе,
Как огонь и вода мы не схожи,
Лишь сердца замерзают на холоде,
Но и порознь мы больше не можем.

----------


## PAN

> Не рассказывай мне, не рассказывай,


 :Ok: ...

Олег... Если будешь кандидатскую по УПК писать - можно ставить эпиграфом...

----------


## MOPO

Я ушел навсегда,
И закрыл эту дверь,
И теперь попрошу,
Ты мне больше не верь!
И теперь попрошу,
Ты не слушай меня,
Ни воды - в жаркий день,
Ни зимою - огня!
Ты гони от порога,
Не давай мне приют,
Ты моя недотрога,
Пусть другие нальют!
Ты не дай мне надежды,
На счастливый исход,
Хоть любовь и безбрежна,
Сделай так - чтоб был лед!
Сделай так, чтоб пургою,
Скрыло сердце беда,
Чтоб своей дорогою,
Не назвал никогда.
Ты забудь мое имя,
Телефоны сотри,,
Пусть мы станем чужими,
Просто на раз, два, три!
Стань меня ненавидеть,
Навсегда прогони,
Не смогу я обидеть,
Потуши все огни!
Ты закрой мои веки,
Поцелуем врага,
Растаемся навеки,
Пересохла река!
И на вдохе последнем,
Я тебе прошепчу,
"Как тебя ненавижу!
Как тебя я хочу!!"

----------


## MOPO

Я не встречу тебя больше в жизни этой,
Да и сколько этой жизни мне осталось,
Как часы считаю до рассвета,
Это лето... да еще немного... малость.
Легкой грустью тронуло мечты,
Расцвела сиренью под окошком,
Промелькнула в моей жизни ты,
Одинокой, дикой, черной кошкой.
По ночам теперь считаю звезды,
Вот, не спится, кот мурлычет рядом,
Как клинком, так безупречно острым,
Жизнь мою разрезала ты взглядом.
Пополам ... на части.. до и после,
Как теперь считать биенья сердца,
Ты не рядом, не со мной, не возле,
Где то там, за запертою дверцей.
Но была со мною рядом ты,
Только вот тебя мне не сосватать,
Ты как птица - символ высоты,
С мыслью о тебе мне легче падать

----------


## Skadi

> Жизнь мою разрезала ты взглядом.
> Пополам ... на части.. до и после...


До того, как жизнь нам встречу дарит
И потом, когда, отняв её, оставит.

----------


## MOPO

Нет ни моего, ни твоего,
Только взгляд украдкой, чашка кофе,
Так порой признаться нелегко,
Что не верю больше  в любовь.
Вот такая злая ты судьба,
Может и не злая, но не легче,
В сердце прах - неравная борьба,
Но вот все же не об этом речь.
Нет меня - потерян я в грядущем,
Что теперь до прошлогодней пыли,
И тоска вдруг стала вездесущей,
И про нас не скажут - Жили-Были.
Лишь дорога - данная вернуться,
Тем кто верит в счастье и удачу,
Может два пути пересекутся...
Может мы поймем что это значит?
Может тот, кто смотрит с высоты,
Вдруг поймет что истина нетленна,
И тогда навеки станешь ты,
Для меня - безоблачной Вселенной!!

----------


## aigul

*МОРО*, ты как всегда на высоте! :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Не ищи любовь в безоблачной Вселенной,
Ведь она скучает по  тебе
Здесь,  сгорает, на планете тленной
За тебя  измучилась  в борьбе.


 :Oj:  Как обычно каламбурчмк:rolleyes:

----------


## MOPO

> Не ищи любовь в безоблачной Вселенной,
> Ведь она скучает по  тебе
> Здесь,  сгорает, на планете тленной
> За тебя  измучилась  в борьбе.


Знаешь, просто песню я услышал,
И родились вот такие строки,
Просто понял - что не там я вышел,
Да не будем больше одиноки!

----------


## aigul

> Знаешь, просто песню я услышал,
> И родились вот такие строки,
> Просто понял - что не там я вышел,
> Да не будем больше одиноки!


Песня просто ностальгия может?
Может это зов сердец?
Музыка с любовью схожи.
Человек не любящий - глупец.

Вышел? Значит, так угодно было
Путеводной звездочке твоей,
Значит, что-то в сердце не остыло,
Значит, стало что-то вдруг сильней. 

:eek:Ещё каламбурчик. :biggrin:

----------


## MOPO

> Вышел? Так угодно было
> Путеводной звездочке твоей,
> Значит что-то в сердце не остыло,
> Значит стало что-то вдруг сильней.


Знаешь, Лена! Жизнь такая штука,
Перекручено такого лиха,
Так легко нам потерять друг друга,
Вот такая вот неразбериха!!!

И так трудно в жизни разобраться,
Где судьба твоя, и где любовь сокрыта,
И так трудно ей во всем признаться,
Как сонетом врезать по граниту!

----------


## Skadi

> *Тем кто верит в счастье и удачу,
> Может два пути пересекутся...
> Может мы поймем что это значит?*


 :flower:

----------


## MOPO

Прямо Дежа вю какое-то...... чувство такое, что все уже происходило .... разговоры, ожидание, молчание и снова... ожидание. А потом ночь, звезды, темный лес и тропинка в сумраке, уходящая в неизвестность. Звонки, разговоры, ожидание.... и снова ожидание. Перечитываю что написал - не то, не так все. Снова пишу ..... снова нет ничего. Холодно. Не грустно, нет. Просто холодно. Разговоры ни о чем. Старые и давно позабытые бывшие друзья, подруги с которыми был близок когда-то..... почему-то снова возникают в моей жизни. Ненадолго. И снова разговоры, ночь, чай на кухне давно остыл. Вспоминаю что целый день ничего не ел. Беру поводок и идем гулять с псом. Заметил, что в последние месяцы по-настоящему счастлив именно в эти прогулки, когда все четко и ясно, когда есть простая радость движения и узнавания нового, в доверии друг другу ... безоговорочному. И в эти часы я ничего не жду.... просто живу. Легко и просто. Понятно и без страха. На дальней поляне присесть на поваленное дерево и выкурить сигарету, наслаждаясь каждой затяжкой, рассматривая звезды и думая о том, как же они бесконечно от нас далеки. Зажечь вторую сигарету и положить ее рядом с собой - это деду. Это уже стало привычкой. Дед до самого последнего дня своего курил Приму. Какие бы я дорогие сигареты ему не привозил - он попробует из вежливости и только. Уже 4 года я не был на его могиле. А так, как будто поминаю его. Как будто мы вместе курим с ним. И становится теплее. ............

----------


## Skadi

> Прямо Дежа вю какое-то...... чувство такое, что все уже происходило ....


Прямо Дежа вю какое-то...... чувство такое, что все уже происходило .... разговоры, ожидание, молчание и снова... ожидание. А потом звонки, разговоры, ожидание.... и снова ожидание. Перечитываю, что написала...снова пишу ......грустно? возможно...холодно? нет, не то слово...не пойму...разговоры о чем и ни о чем. Друзья в настоящем (но настоящие ли?), бывшие друзья, подруги...череда лиц...ненадолго. И снова разговоры...Вспоминаю детство... Заметила, что в последнее время часто вспоминаю детство...там все было прекрасно...простая радость движения и узнавания нового...как было интересно, легко и просто рассматривать на небе звезды и думать о том, как же они бесконечно от нас далеки и что, наверное, там кто-то все-таки живет....загадочный, таинственный....ничем не напоминающий нас, людей....ну, если только чуть-чуть...в детстве казалось, что родители всегда будут жить вечно...точно так же, как бабушки и дедушки...но, увы....детство кончилось давно-давно, а мир взрослых никак не умеет согревать....хоть на чуть-чуть....ходим, толкаемся плечами.....ладони, бывает, скользят по плечам....но нет той, от которой стало бы теплее...есть ли чудо? детский вопрос...

----------

MOPO (18.11.2016)

----------


## MOPO

Эх, невесело, братцы, нерадостно,
Гнет на сердце - в душе тяжело,
Вот и пиво на вкус стало гадостно,
И к печали меня повело!
Эх, Рассеюшка, бывшая вольница,
Сколько кровушки нашей здесь полито,
И когда ж эта чаша наполнится,
Да все зря, то что было - то отнято.
Эх, хмельные кабацкие радости,
Не по дню, так по ночи - веселие,
Что ж все кнут? А когда будут сладости?
Кабала? А когда же спасение?
Эх, товарищи вы мои верные,
Что-то горькая мне не по печени
Да и речи не больно примерные,
Да и песни - проклятьем отмечены.
Эх, лебедушка, ты моя долюшка,
Да головушка вот пригорюнилась,
Не дойти мне до чистого полюшка,
За кабацким столом душа скрючилась.

----------


## MOPO

Ты опять промелькнула упавшей звездой,
- Как дела? Все нормально? Ну ладно. Пока.
Так хотелось мне крикнуть - Не надо! Постой!
Я не крикнул .... и вновь ты ушла на века!

Этой встречи не ждал ... только очень желал,
Сколько мы не вдвоем? Как проклятьем - года,
Ты пришла - я ушел, я пришел - ты ушла,
Но теперь, это понял - уже навсегда!

Ароматом духов в мою жизнь не войдешь,
Не закружишь со мной в этом вальсе дождя,
Только ночь, только ветер, холодная дрожь,
Только вечные звезды сквозь окна глядят!

----------


## PAN

> Ты опять промелькнула упавшей звездой,


 :br: ...

----------


## aigul

> Ты опять промелькнула упавшей звездой,
> - Как дела? Все нормально? Ну ладно. Пока.
> Так хотелось мне крикнуть - Не надо! Постой!
> Я не крикнул .... и вновь ты ушла на века!


Нет! Уйти на века...
Это было бы просто.
Просто очень она далека,
Может быть убежала на остров?

:biggrin:Шучу. Олежка kiss

----------


## MOPO

_... выложу кое-что из старенького_ 

Однажды я имя не вспомню твое,
Лишь образ туманный из прошлого,
Да.,были., недолго, но были вдвоем,
Прости дурочка скоморошного!

Ты светлое царство в пустыне моей,
Ты ангел что мне поцелуй подарил,
Ты королева прекраснейших фей,
Когда-то давно я тебя полюбил.

Когда-то из вечных цветов полевых,
Я сплел для тебя наш венчальный венок,
Но ты не простила, и я не простил,
Любить не смогла, я быть рядом не смог!

Пусть вечен рассвет, что тебе обещал,
Тебе же всегда был милее закат,
Бессмертные звезды тебе собирал,
Но, каюсь, во всем только я виноват.

И вечность короче чем молний удар,
Не надо тебя мне теперь вспоминать,
Смиренным - спасенье, мне ж - пьяный угар,
Разбросаны камни, пора пожинать!

----------


## PAN

> кое-что из старенького


Верное решение... :Ok:

----------


## MOPO

_.... ну и еще.._

Зачем мне Царство Вечное,
На Автобане млечном,
Не встречу я тебя!
Кафе ночное, точно я?
Хоть время не урочное,
Как можно не любя!?
Прожить и не тревожиться,
И пусть печали множатся,
Ну где же ты, малыш?
Пускай дорога портится,
Но с нами Богородица,
Молюсь я, а ты спишь!
Пойми, что сердцу вольному,
Любая песня - сольная,
Дорога - в никуда,
Ты - жизнь, и ты бессмертие,
Последнее столетие,
И темная вода,
Ты - песня беспечальная,
Мелодия венчальная,
Как жаль - но не для нас!
Невеста на мгновение,
Миг - вечности забвение,
Прости - не в этот раз!
Ты - жизнь моя тревожная,
Хоть правда непреложная,
Увы - но мы не в счет!
Я знаю - все получится,
Хоть будем только мучится,
Но так к тебе влечет....
... меня!

----------


## MOPO

Все рассветы не мною посчитаны,
И не мною расчерчен маршрут,
И билеты все на руки выданы,
И уже нас с тобою не ждут.
Нас не ждут на столичных вокзалах,
И на дальних пустых полустанках,
Нас не ждут – это тоже не мало
Как брильянт – нам не надо огранки.
Мы в пути – и дорога не праздная,
Как судьба – не туда, не сюда,
Хоть мы вместе, но все таки разные,
Я и ты, как мечта и беда.
Я и ты, как сомнение вечное,
Как туман над лесною тропой,
Только времени цепь безупречная,
Протянулась меж мной и тобой!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*МОРО*,
У меня слов даже нет!!! Просто обалдеть, какие красивые стихи! Спасибо за доставленное удовольствие!!!!!!!

*Добавлено через 11 минут*



> Я наверное все-таки искренне пьян,
> И немного скучаю, немного грущу,
> Может этот вокзал и заметил изъян,
> И наверно себя никогда не прощу.
> В перестуке колес не погас огонек,
> Где-то там далеко мое сердце не спит,
> Может больше не пить нам березовый сок..
> этих дней, и в груди все сильнее болит!
> Город грез и тоски, я застрял где-то между,
> ...


Супер!!!!!!!!!

Этот город у каждого в сердце живёт
Не забыт он, не брошен - на время оставлен лишь нами
Нас дорога петляя, по жизни упрямо ведёт
Но, храним мы в душе, милый город, с его разводными мостами.

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## MOPO

*Звёздочка*,
Спасибо большое!!!!!!!!!!!!  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Я открою бутылку Нуво Божеле,
Два бокала, свеча, мы одни в темноте
Аромат сигарет, и знакомый мотив,
Я вернулся к тебе через тысячу лет.

Как я долго вдали от тебя тосковал,
Набирал номера, жадно слушал гудки,
Как мы были с тобой до сих пор далеки,
Шанс увидеться вновь был так призрачно мал.

А теперь ты со мной, ангел вечной любви,
Для тебя все цветы на земле соберу,
Для тебя я живу, для тебя я умру,
Буду рядом всегда - только ты позови!

----------


## Skadi

> Хоть мы вместе, но все таки разные,
> Я и ты, как мечта и беда...


Вы с ней разные - это и здорово!
Ну, представь одинаковость двух -
Точно так же склоняли бы голову,
Мысли те же звучали бы вслух...
И привычки у двух, словно в зеркале,
И в одежде любима ждинса,
И работали бы оба клерками...
А зачем Земле два полюсА?
Эх, не зря же так тянется разное
Ощутить, каково быть вдвоём?
И понять для себя что-то важное,
Прислоняясь друг к другу плечом.
_______________________
Олег, как-то вот так само "вылезло"...:rolleyes:

----------


## Очарование

> Ты опять промелькнула упавшей звездой,


:rolleyes: очень красиво :flower:

----------


## MOPO

*Очарование*,
 :flower: 

*Добавлено через 55 секунд*
_.... еще одно из прошлого_

Я опять заблудился,
Туман на глаза,
Будто снова напился,
Ты - нет, а я - за!
Ты опять не ко мне,
Ну и ладно - привык,
Неприятно - вдвойне,
Но прикушен язык.
Так уж вышло сегодня,
Я просто чужой,
Ты опять не моя,
Ну и я вот не твой.
Беконечна игра,
И по правилам - пат,
Ты опять не со мной,
В этом виноват.
Вот такая судьба,
Вот такие грехи,
Недостигла мольба,
От меча до сохи!
Ты опять далеко,
Ну а я - просто я,
Дальше будет легко,
Только ты - не моя.
Только ты - не со мной,
Улетела в туман,
Снова ночь не с тобой,
Снова ложь и обман!
Твое имя опять,
Мне другой подарить
Все что мог я отдать,
Я отдал ..... буду пить!

----------


## Skadi

> Все что мог я отдать,
> Я отдал ..... буду пить!


Строки возникли сами собой...

Чем владею, могла бы отдать. Но зачем?
Чтоб потом мне вернули назад?
Если б то не изломано было ничем,
Не испорчено словом "возврат".

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> А теперь ты со мной, ангел вечной любви,
> Для тебя все цветы на земле соберу,
> Для тебя я живу, для тебя я умру,
> Буду рядом всегда - только ты позови!


 :Ok: 

...Ночь...в ней теплится время минувшего счастья. 
Слышишь , тихие звуки далёкий любви? 
Если жизнь - игра, и судьбы карты лягут не мастью - 
Не беда. Я приду. Я вернусь , только лишь позови!  :flower:

----------


## MOPO

*Malina sladkaja*,
Спасибо!  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*Skadi*,
 :flower:

----------


## MOPO

_...из тех дней_

Бессонных ночей угасает огонь,
Куда, почему, для чего и к кому?
Уносит меня мой сОловый конь,
Цепляя попутно небес бахрому!

Прощайте Рромэнийа, в далекие дали,
Рром выбрал дорогу, не плач Шукарни,
Кхэлав Са Шяворро, Гилабав Са Вица,
Кхинов-ма конь гривой и прочь от земли!

Йертив Драгостийа, тебя не забуду,
Ты в сердце моем навсегда, на века,
Всегда помнить буду, глаза-изумруды,
Мой конь не устанет, не дрогнет рука!

Байо, Черрымос - не беру вас с собою,
Бала и Бути - не для вольного Ррома,
Пхиравав Ман Граст за моею судьбою,
Вся жизнь моя - танец, из молний и грома!

----------


## Витка

> То как слон, в унисон!


прикольно!!!
Спасибо за новые стихи - приятно было прочитать...

*Добавлено через 12 минут*



> С мыслью о тебе мне легче падать


понравилось!!! Спасибо...
Да уж, любовная лирика у тебя - не отнять - классная!!!
Ленусик, Оленька и Маркович хорошие каламбурчики у вас!!!

*Добавлено через 19 минут*



> Вы с ней разные - это и здорово!


Очень понравилось!!!

----------


## MOPO

*Витка*,
 :flower: 

*Добавлено через 40 секунд*
Позаброшена жизни судьбинушка,
Где-то там, далеко мой ответ,
К холодам уродилась рябинушка,
И к разлуке на тысячу лет.

И пускай затихает волнение,
Только сердце стучит все сильней,
"Не моя!" - но откуда сомнение?
"Я не твой!" - но больней и больней!

----------


## Skadi

> "Не моя!" - но откуда сомнение?
> "Я не твой!" - но больней и больней!


Хорошо! :smile:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> И пускай затихает волнение,
> Только сердце стучит все сильней,
> "Не моя!" - но откуда сомнение?
> "Я не твой!" - но больней и больней!


Я однажды , к тебе прикоснутся не смея , 
Не сумею забыть твоих глаз глубину .
Сердце отдал давно в лапы подлого змея
И настроил себя на тебя, как сруну...

Я однажды , в пыллающей музыке срасти ,
Не сумею коснутся смычком твоей скрипки.
И играть будут души по нотам несчастья , 
Не позволив себе ни единой ошибки.

Я однажды , другую к себе прижимая ,
О тебе ей открытся , увы , не сумею...
"Я люблю" прошепчу и "моя дорогая"
И с тобою в душе , всё ж останусь я с нею... :rolleyes:

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## Skadi

> "Не моя!" - но откуда сомнение?
> "Я не твой!" - но больней и больней!


- Не моя! - мне шептало сомнение.
- Я не твой! - говорил вслух язык.
Я забыл про души воскресение,
Зачеркнув навсегда милой лик.

----------


## MOPO

*Malina sladkaja*,
*Skadi*,
 :flower:

----------


## MOPO

Я не писал тебе стихов!
Прости, я счастлив был и глуп,
Я попрощался с головой,
Я жил, дышал одной тобой!
Прости, стихи - частичка боли,
В единый миг лишенный воли,
Стихами треплешь сталь оков!
Они как кровь из свежей раны,
Они как антипод Нирваны,
Я не писал тебе стихов!
До сей поры - Прости,
Два жестких слова - "Не люблю!"
Полоска стали злее жалит,
Как злое солнце зноем палит,
Но я, глупец, мечту ловлю!
Мои стихи - души признанье,
Поэт лишь тот, кто жил страданьем,
А я страданье заслужил,
Но жил тобой - тобой лишь жил!
Ты ранней зорьки ясный цвет,
И пряна свежесть поцелуя,
Такую нежную, родную,
Я потерял, лишь нет в ответ!
Какую предпочесть дорогу?
Куда идти, к какому богу?
Я сердце расколоть готов,
На сотни маленьких сердец,
Вплести их в тысячи колец,
Связать с твоей судьбой свою,
А нет любви - возьми мою!
Я не писал тебе стихов,
теперь они ложатся сами,
Но тень спустилась между нами,
Прости, но не хватает слов!
Прости и сердце заболело,
Моя душа на волю рвется,
Наверно - дома надоело,
Возьми ее - коль ей неймется!
Я знаю - дальше - лишь больней,
Я проклят - тысячи ночей,
Но сквозь века, как нить огней,
Со мною имя остается!
Я не писал тебе стихов,
В любое время дня и ночи,
Но сердце жжет от этих слов,
Оно - тобою кровоточит!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MOPO

*Хондзё Масамунэ*

Я – совершенство бытия,
Я – кровь веков.
Стальная песня – это я,
Я – сон песков!
Я – мощь бушующей волны,
О берега,
Я тот – кого в канун войны,
Берет рука!
Пускай во сне  я  тыщу лет,
Но нет острей,
Я помню правильный завет,
Ударь – убей!
Я помню сотни страшных битв,
Я был сильней,
Быстрей, стремительнее всех,
И просто – злей!
Я выжил в этой толще лет,
И сеял смерть,
Я знаю лишь один ответ,
И он как плеть!
Он хлесток, верен и суров,
Как сталь клинка,
Пускай струится алым кровь,
К шипам венка!

----------


## MOPO

Просто рядом быть – слушая дыхание,
Просто - не забыть, божье наказание,
Просто всем богам – вызов в небо брошен,
Просто обречен - быть кому-то ношей!
Жизнь – одна черта, черная не белая,
Только все слабей бьется сердце смелое,
Только все слабей бьется сердце сильное,
Только стала вдруг – ноша непосильною!
Вечер, утро, день – все терзанья думами,
Я бы не просил – я бы шел за лунами,
Только не могу – жизнь перекручЕнная,
Не поется птице в клетке золоченной!
Черною тесьмой – связанные волосы,
Не чертить бы мне этой жизни полосы,
Не мечтать бы мне и не бредить странами,
Мне бы быть как все – водку пить стаканами,
Мне бы быть как все – и не думать многого,
Но выпала по картам дальняя дорога,
Но выпала по картам проданная преданность,
Но выпала по картам прогнутая верность!
Просто поворот, жизнь – она такая,
Так в июльский день, снег лежит не тая,
Так и мы живем, стенкой огорожены,
Шоры на глазах, спутаны, стреножены,
Душу не трави – птица сизокрылая,
Все таки своя – песенка унылая,
Все таки своя – хоть и с червоточиной,
Жизнь - как колея, только вся замочена,
Только кровью что-то – сердце обливается,
Не стучит, не бьется – только тихо мается,
Блеск пропал из глаз, все вокруг туманное,
Счастья больше нет, выгнали, незваное!

----------


## MOPO

_то, что пишу на салфетках в баре_


Мне без тебя не шутится,
Мне без тебя икается,
И чай совсем не пьется,
Душа похмельем мается!
И пиво слишком горькое,
И ночь совсем бессонная,
И не утешит зорькою,
Очередное утро.....
Душа совсем бездонная,
Душа совсем не мудрая,
Уже совсем пропащая,
Но все же настоящая!

----------


## Витка

*МОРО*, желаю, чтобы салфетки в барах не заканчивались :)))!

----------


## Skadi

> Мне без тебя не шутится,
> Мне без тебя икается


Невольно напомнило: 
*"Мне без тебя не дышится,
Мне без тебя не пишется..."* :wink:
Как же давно это было!..как сто лет назад...

----------


## MOPO

*Витка*,
*Skadi*,
 :flower: 

*Добавлено через 19 минут*
_снова стихи на салфетках ....._

Я не помню в который из дней,
Ты вошла в мои смутные сны,
Среди множества бледных огней,
Отраженьем безумной луны!
Нет сомнений, лишь призрак любви,
угасающим жертвенным блеском,
Без тебя я не я, Се Ля Ви,
Жизнь как жизнь, только больно и мерзко!
Бесконечны, прекрасны, посчитаны,
Все мгновенья, что нами не прожиты,
Нам как будто в кредит они выданы,
Так не мешкай, давай же, ну что же ты?
Нет, я снова и снова в безумие, 
Погружаюсь под звуки молчания,
Сделав шаг, я отвергнул раздумия,
И бегу и бегу от отчаянья!

----------


## Skadi

> Без тебя я не я, Се Ля Ви,
> Жизнь как жизнь, только больно и мерзко!


*Я себя потерял
Где-то в мире начал,
Сорван якорь -
Не стать у причала.
Буревестник седой
Что-то мне прокричал -
Я не понял,
А чайка молчала...
Ты была или нет? -
Жаль, потерян ответ.
Да и смысл в нём какой?
Если нету
Тебя рядом со мной.
Одинокий рассвет...
Вновь в тумане растаяло 
Лето...*
______________
Олег, у тебя есть такие стихи, что ответные строки льются сами-собой. 
Так уже постоянно, и я перестала этому удивляться.

----------


## MOPO

Ночь, луна, последние слова,
И по кругу бродит голова,
Не туда в лесу тогда свернул,
Не спалось, ну я и не заснул.
Дальний остров, озеро в ночи,
Ни души, хоть покриком кричи,
свет луны - дорожка в никуда,
До чего же стылая вода!!!
Дрожь по коже - отропь по душе,
Как Батман на резкое Туше,
Сталь о сталь, и по сердцу бедой,
Крик совы сменяет волчий вой!
Не вернуться - дальние края,
Нить судьбы - как в омут колея,
У Бродяги - ноги да сумА,
Только воздух тратит задармА!
Лишь одной надеждой ясен путь,
Там в конце присесть и отдохнуть,
А пока - побои да пинки,
Да кровавые терновые венки!

----------


## Витка

*МОРО*, вот почему-то такое украёнсько-русское пришло стихотворение в ответ, раптом так, несподіванно :)))))
Ты венок кровавый брось уже,
Хоть и опыт дал тебе,
Будет свет и будет тьма...
Побудоване життя 
таким чином, що завжди
Є в нас часом правди дві:
Одна - біла,
Вона - світло,
Друга - чорна,
Дуже больно..... (по-украински, боляче, но в рифму так вышло).

----------

MOPO (18.11.2016)

----------


## MOPO

Сквозь этот сон опять не мой рассвет,
Упавшая звезда, разбуженное сердце,
И этот сад .... цветущий первоцвет,
И меркою привычной не измерится!!
Ты - эта ночь, темна и непрозрачна,
Звезда как пламя, яростно и жарко,
У нас с тобой все так неоднозначно,
И наша встреча, как судьбы помарка!

----------


## MOPO

_... снова стихи на салфетках,
в свое время с удивлением прочитал у Макса Фрая аналогичное мнение по поводу того, как нужно писать "те самые" стихи :biggrin:_


Мой день забыт молчанием,
Пустая кружка, музыка,
Три шага до отчаянья,
Прости, забыл нечаянно,
За запертою дверцей,
Счастливые ключи!
Прости, что неуверенно,
Прошу же - не молчи!
Прошу - не дай мне повода,
найти такие доводы,
Чтоб быть по-одному!
И к черту эти проводы,
Вся жизнь не по уму!

----------


## Skadi

> Макс Фрай


 :Ok: 



> Сквозь этот сон опять не мой рассвет,
> Упавшая звезда, разбуженное сердце,
> И этот сад .... цветущий первоцвет,
> И меркою привычной не измерится...


*Ах, миражи! когда душа, томима жаждой,
Воспринимает вас спасением своим,
Реальность тут же обоначит фактом кражи
Руины замка. Был ли жаждой я томим?..*

----------


## Skadi

> Прошу - не дай мне повода,
> найти такие доводы,
> Чтоб быть по-одному!
> И к черту эти проводы,
> Вся жизнь не по уму!


*Я думать не хочу!
Пошто казните, мысли?!
Зачем, когда хочу
Я прикоснуться к выси,
Меня в реальность вы...
Да так, чтоб на колени!
Могли быть счастливы
Мы, выйдя в свет из тени.
Грызёт реальность заживо,
И, зубы сжав до скрежета,
Молю Его, чтоб зажило.
Распята память. Те же. Та...*

----------


## Skadi

> Молюсь я, а ты спишь!
> Пойми, что сердцу вольному,
> Любая песня - сольная,
> Дорога - в никуда,
> Ты - жизнь, и ты бессмертие,
> Последнее столетие,
> И темная вода,
> Ты - песня беспечальная,
> Мелодия венчальная,
> Как жаль - но не для нас!


*Молюсь я всё неистовей,
Не чаще, но всё искренней.
Ах, волюшка ты вольная,
Как песня соло - сольная.
Невестой ты на миг была,
Своё тепло не отдала -
Коснулась. Был готов принять,
Но лишь успел слегка обнять,
А ты - в полёт...растаял смех.
Мне - в никуда продолжить бег.
Где вход в моё бессмертие?
Пронзите тень мне вертелом
И дайте мне забвение -
Не надо воскресения!
Смешная мысль протестом вновь,
Что где-то ждёт меня любовь...*

----------


## MOPO

> Смешная мысль протестом вновь,
> Что где-то ждёт меня любовь...


 :flower:

----------


## MOPO

_из того, что было раньше_ 

*Я нанизывал бусинки слов,
на струну незапятнанной дружбы
И бродил среди проданных снов,
Собирая заблудшие души!
Никогда, слышишь ты, никогда,
Голос твой больше я не услышу,
Промелькнут за окном города,
От дождя еще мокрые крыши.
Навсегда, слышишь ты, навсегда,
Я уеду к далекие страны,
Где в фонтанах живая вода,
А в лесах пляшут нимфы и фавны!
Где созвездия в небе полночном,
Свой безумный ведут хоровод,
Где Русалка для Черного Принца,
Одинокую песню поет!*

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Я жду тебя, уже который год,
Я вглядываюсь пристальнее в лица,
И жизнь идет, и дел невпроворот,
Да и душою все трудней раскрыться!
Я очерствел, и кожа как броня,
Неважно как, но достигаю цели,
Фортуна как-то жалует меня,
И мой форватер далеко от мели.
Мои шаги легки, но взгляд - тяжел,
И не дают взлететь вчерашние поступки,
И в жизни счастья так и не нашел,
Как голубь, что тоскует без голубки!
И каждый вечер я смотрю в окно,
Закат, антены, крыши, тротуары,
Но на душе желание одно - 
Жжечь этой жизни злые мемуары!
Бокал вина не радует меня,
И вкус сигар приелся до озноба,
Я весь горю, но нет во мне огня,
Один лишь лед, с рождения до гроба.
Я жду тебя - ну кто я без тебя?
И звать никак и нет других регалий,
Дождусь ли, примешь ли, обнимешь ли любя?
Живу мечтой, другого мне не дали!
*

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
*Когда ты вернешься, я дверь позабуду закрыть,
А может специально оставлю, чтоб ключ ты впотьмах не искала,
И даже не буду я знать – ты с какого приедешь вокзала,
Приедешь ко мне, чтобы просто со мною побыть!
Когда ты вернешься, я год уже буду другим,
Таким как ты помнишь меня, меня больше не будет,
И думаю, счастье дорогу в наш дом никогда не забудет,
И будут наполнены комнаты солнечным светом одним!
Когда ты вернешься, мой кот не узнает тебя,
Посмотрит немного тревожно и снова склонится к кормушке,
Ты  не огорчайся, он будет мурлыкать на ушко,
Когда он поймет, что ты с нами, он будет ласкаться любя!
Когда ты вернешься, малыш, я не буду уже вспоминать,
Как жил без тебя и как плохо мне было на свете,
Кого приручили, малыш, за того мы навеки в ответе,
Нельзя обмануть, подвести, и просто от дома прогнать!

Когда ты вернешься…. а впрочем, ты не вернешься…..
Мне тень на стене лунным бликом твой лик нарисует,
И ветер ночной на  столе мои свечи задует,
И ты не вернешься, уже никогда, никогда не вернешься!
*

----------


## igord

*МОРО*,

Олеж, это не моё... это Коля Якимова...
Но НАСТОЛЬКО СОЗВУЧНО!!!!!!!!!!


*Я НОРМАЛЬНО ЖИВУ* 

_...Потому, что если не любил
Значит, и не жил, и не дышал...
В. С. Высоцкий_

Я нормально живу. Я нормально живу.
Солнца шар золотой раскалил синеву.
По дороге ползет, грохоча, грузовик.
Я нормально живу. Я привык. Я привык.
На работу - домой. На работу - домой???
На работу - домой. На работу - домой!!!!!!!!!!!!
В летний холод и в лютое пекло - зимой...

Нестерпимо метет по листве желтизна,
Распахнуть бы окно. Да шагнуть из окна...

Я нормально живу. Я нормально живу.
Утром слушал растущую тихо траву,
Днем носился в угаре бессмысленных дел,
Вечер целый в дыру на обоях глядел.
Ночью спал - безнадежно - часа полтора.
Вспоминал - осторожно, - что было вчера.
Лгал кому-то? Так вроде я больше не лгу?
Обещал? Обещать ничего не могу!
Совращал? Нет, от женщин я нынче бегу.
Память, словно паром, что на том берегу.
Я спокойно живу. Я себя берегу. 

Я нормально живу. Я нормально живу.
Свежий ветер разносит сирень и молву,
Пляшет горечь в глазах, как огни сигарет.
Хорошо б рассказать Вам о том, чего нет.
Удивить, рассмешить, покорить, потрясти
И по крышам домов прямо в утро уйти.
Раствориться, исчезнуть, пропасть и сгореть,
Понимая, что сделал свое лишь на треть. 

От тебя ничего: ни звонка, ни письма.
Я нормально живу. Я ДЫШУ!!!

Извини... если что, попросим Марину удалить...

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## MOPO

*Туман ... последние крупицы лета,
собрал в ладошки и прижал где сердце,
Уже почти дотлела сигарета,
Уже пора по-маленькой согреться!

Не там случилось и не в том столетии,
И все не так и лето пролетело,
Обрывки фраз, пустые междометия,
И на ВербЕ как скорби знак - Омела!

Как в старом сне бегу по перепутице,
И вязнут ноги в прошлого поступках,
И лишь одно желание пусть сбудется,
И расцветет у дома Незабудка!*

----------


## Skadi

> Туман ... последние крупицы лета,
> собрал в ладошки и прижал где сердце





> И лишь одно желание пусть сбудется,
> И расцветет у дома Незабудка!


Олег, так...неожиданно! приятно, честное слово :smile: :flower:

----------


## MOPO

_.... кое что, из прошлого ......_

*Ты меня никогда в своей жизни еще не встречала,
Не мечтал о тебе я, не видел тебя в своих снах,
Ты другого в постели и в сердце своем привечала,
Ну а я был с другой, но не с ней был в своих я мечтах.

Бесконечные дни проносились впустую с тобой и со мною,
Ну и ночи, куда ж мы без этих никчемных и скучных ночей,
Думал я, что наполнено сердце волшебной и страстной любовью,
Но потом оказалась ничья ты, и я оказался ничей.

Я не помню когда и зачем в этой жизни с тобой повстречался,
И не знал, для чего душу рвет без просвета немая тоска,
Только имя твое в небесах повторяю, шепчу ежечасно,
Ты мой Ангел небесный, теперь и всегда, бесконечно близка!*

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
*Осталось лишь малость - лишь к пропасти шаг,
Чуть-чуть и по времени пшик,
Остались немного - не каждый дурак,
Но все же встречаются вши!

Не в каждой печали мы ждем утешенья,
Не каждое горе - беда,
Но в каждом паденьи частица спасенья,
"Китай не умрет никогда!"

Ушедшие были намного достойней,
Дай бог оказаться таким,
Оставьте эпитеты заупокойне,
Начнем уже с новой строки!

Пусть мы не герои что были когда-то,
Но что нам огонь и вода,
Мы просто помытые в бане ребята,
"Китай не умрет никогда!"

Пусть только мгновенье граница былого,
Друзья - с вами я навсегда!
Потравим всех вшей - и найдем смысл снова!
"Китай не умрет никогда!"*

----------


## Skadi

> Когда ты вернешься, я дверь позабуду закрыть,
> А может специально оставлю, чтоб ключ ты впотьмах не искала,
> И даже не буду я знать – ты с какого приедешь вокзала,
> Приедешь ко мне, чтобы просто со мною побыть!


Олег....невольно зазвучало вот это, когда прочла твои строки - http://files.mail.ru/E70CB8
Это моё любимое from songs by Chris De Burgh :smile:

----------


## MOPO

_.....То, что было раньше_ 

*Когда-нибудь я сломаюсь,
И в ноги врагу поклонюсь,
Во всех преступленьях покаюсь,
И в страшных грехах повинюсь.

За тридцать серебрянных евро,
Продам всех друзей и мечты,
Не буду стремиться быть первым,
Забуду как выглядишь ты.

Я стану послушным, убогим,
Не буду деньгами сорить,
И стану платить все налоги,
На пенсию в старость копить.

Я буду любить всех придурков,
Под плеть подставляя щеку,
Я стану последним уродом,
Таким как сейчас не могу.

Когда-нибудь шею подставлю,
Под острый топор палача,
Когда-нибудь призраком стану,
Посмертие жалко влача.

Когда-нибудь так и придется,
Но время еще не пришло,
И кровушка пусть еще льется,
Иудам презренным назло.

Когда-нибудь, но не сегодня,
Сегодня кураж еще мой,
И похрен на мненье Господне,
Еще поиграем с Судьбой!*

----------


## aigul

*МОРО*,Фух ну выдал! 

С душою фривольной, о рыцарь,
Не станешь ты праведным, сударь!
Таким и ночами не спится,
Не держут их скучные путы.
Ты будешь боями томится,
И вечно стоять на распутье. :biggrin:

Просто дурачусь.

----------


## Skadi

> Просто дурачусь.


Классно дурачишься!  :Ok: 
Ой, ребята, как сейчас хорошо на душе....мм!...:rolleyes::smile: :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Skadi*,эт хорошо!

Олежка! Респект! Ты как всегда верен своему стилю ! Класс!

----------


## Skadi

> Когда-нибудь...


Когда-нибудь будет и это:
Я душу свою из корсета
На волюшку вольную ветра
Отдам. И, купаясь в рассветах,
Забудет она мрак и холод.
Желанье добра - вечный голод
Исчезнет, насытившись вдоволь
Реальной любви. Ты готова ль
Принять меня с новой душою?
Ах, что я? опять сам с собою...

----------


## Витка

Когда-нибудь будет и то,
Что было, возможно, давно,
И что потеряла душа,
Вновь злость за собой волоча...
И скуки порывы и мести,
Ах, бросьте! Ах, взвесьте!
Зачем? Не пойму! Значит надо!
Окутает ночи прохлада
И зябко-сутулясь приду
Смотреть молодую луну.

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## LenZ

*МОРО*,
Ну что ж, заглянула и я к Вам. Хорошие стихи пишите, горькие, жизненные, мужественные. Есть какое-то сходство с великим Есениным - такая же светлая грусть, обречённость... Красиво  :flower:

----------


## MOPO

*Я вроде свободен от всех твоих чар,
Но снова пришла ты -  зачем, что за черт?
Твой взгляд - как булат, что на кромке меча,
Я только взлетел - ты прервала полет!

Богиней тебя возносил к небесам,
Ругался, мирился, весь мир обещал,
Но имя твое зачеркнул все же сам,
Дурак, без тебя весь мой мир обнищал!

Ты - Ангел, ты - небо, закат и рассвет,
Ты - Звезды мои, ты - луна и закат,
Ты - сердце мое, путь в две тысячи лет,
Ты тока разряд в миллион киловатт!!

Тебя я забыл, но зачем ты пришла,
И сердце мое снова бьется в груди,
Я вспомнил - тебя - вот такие дела,
Но нет же, оставь, все забудь, уходи!*

----------


## PAN

> Есть какое-то сходство


И это радует...
У меня иные ассоциации... Но красота не сегодняшнего дня определенно присутствует...

*МОРО*,
 Олег... :br:

----------


## MOPO

*PAN*,
 :Pivo:

----------


## Skadi

> Я вроде свободен от всех твоих чар,
> Но снова пришла ты -  зачем, что за черт?


Свободным я был ото всех твоих чар.
А, может, внушить себе просто сумел,
Что нет тебя. Душу же спрятал в футляр,
Забыв, что любовь - это мера без мер!
И вот в мои мысли ты снова вошла,
Футляр отомкнула и душу взяла.

----------


## LenZ

*МОРО*,
А мне  :Pivo: ????? :frown:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> У меня иные ассоциации... Но красота не сегодняшнего дня определенно присутствует...


Да, согласна, что порой стихи Олега не похожи на есенинские, когда остро, немного грубовато, как-то совсем по-мужски... Когда нет такой певучести и лирических сравнений, как у Есенина. Но вот в этих произведениях явно прослеживается схожесть... (привожу ниже)

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Эх, невесело, братцы, нерадостно,
> Гнет на сердце - в душе тяжело,
> Вот и пиво на вкус стало гадостно,
> И к печали меня повело!
> Эх, Рассеюшка, бывшая вольница,
> Сколько кровушки нашей здесь полито,
> И когда ж эта чаша наполнится,
> Да все зря, то что было - то отнято.
> Эх, хмельные кабацкие радости,
> ...


И ещё...

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> Я за маскою не скрываюсь,
> Только образ опять размыт,
> Каждый вечер я напиваюсь,
> В кабаке на Cвобода-стрит.
> Меня дальние дали манят,
> Но не пустит земная тля,
> Злее пули обида ранит,
> Не по делу, забавы для!
> Ты ушла - пустота осталась,
> ...


По-моему, сходство очевидно! Согласны?
А по поводу красоты не сегодняшнего дня - без всякого сомнения!!!!

----------


## MOPO

*LenZ*,
Конечно же   :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## LenZ

*МОРО*,
Спасибо  :Oj:  И Вам  :Pivo:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> За тридцать серебрянных евро,
> Продам всех друзей и мечты,


Мда...братцы... кругом заваруха.
ДоллАры уже не в цене.
"Заправила"... миром... евруха.
Но(!)... кто б не хотел, на конЕ?




> И похрен на мненье Господне,
> Еще поиграем с Судьбой!


Ещё мы крепки... И движимы,
Да духом...не всё-ли каким?!
Мы- лучший продукт партрежима!
Што палец? Нам мало руки!

Мы так благодарны Союзу
За то , что нас мать родила.
Жысь, веру , и волю, и ...Музу
Во всесовершенстве дала...

Уж простите за экспрмтик... :flower: :rolleyes:

----------

MOPO (25.09.2016)

----------


## MOPO

> Мы так благодарны Союзу
> За то , что нас мать родила.
> Жысь, веру , и волю, и ...Музу
> Во всесовершенстве дала...


неужели все так плохо?

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> неужели все так плохо?


Да нет, всё очень даже хорошо! :Ok: 
Не было бы нашего Союза....было бы наверно очень грустно....:rolleyes: :Aga: 
Считаю, наше поколение имело особливое счастье... :Vah:

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## Витка

> Не было бы нашего Союза....было бы наверно очень грустно....
> Считаю, наше поколение имело особливое счастье...


 Поддерживаю на все 100% и сочувствую тем, кто не успел пожить в СССР.

----------


## MOPO

*Я родился в далеких веках,
Словно тысяча лет назад,
Словно выношен на руках,
Словно сам себе адвокат!

Нет таких же как я нигде,
Может есть, но они - не я,
Может вышел кто по нужде,
Да нужды той - одна бадья!

Где же други, и где враги?
Нет в моем поколении дна,
Может правда, да не с руки,
Лжи так много, она - одна!

*

----------


## Очарование

> Твое имя опять,
> Мне другой подарить
> Все что мог я отдать,
> Я отдал ..... буду пить!


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Витка

> Словно сам себе адвокат!


 :Ok: :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Очарование

Я для тебя достану звезды сколько хочешь:
Одну? Четыре? Может миллион?
Я для тебя сорву все в мире розы,
Не удивляйся - это явь, не сон!

Я для тебя готов на все - на преступленье,
Ты не со мной, плевать, ты просто где-то есть,
Сейчас пишу тебе стихотворенье,
В душе моей есть только ты... и ты мой грех...

----------


## Skadi

> Я родился в далеких веках,
> Словно тысяча лет назад,
> Словно выношен на руках,
> Словно сам себе адвокат!


- Просто я опоздала родиться
В век свечей, свиста шпаг и карет,
Где в мужском бы костюме сразиться
Можно было б, нарушив запрет...

- Быть судьёй себе, право, не легче,
Адвокатом чем быть наяву.
На дуэлях за честь - свист картечи!
Наяву же терпенье зову.
Дай мне силы, всю грязь наблюдая,
Душу чистой, Господь, сохранить!
Улыбаюсь, сознаньем страдая -
С честью б мог эполеты носить!

[IMG]http://*********ru/876001.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## MOPO

*Туманные закаты мне в подарок,
От ветренной судьбы,
На миг, на два.....
И как бы не был жалок,
Тот нищий от сумы..
.. сбежать своей не сможет!
Он жив...
и в памяти едва...
Ну что же мы....
Лишь мелкою монетой,
откупиться...
И совесть уж не гложет.
Реальный мир - реальные дела,
Так призрачно мала,
Вдруг стала мисс Удача.
Не каждому в зачет,
Не каждому дала,
Не каждому найдется ..
....в кассе сдача!
Бардак и суета,
Вот так вот и живем,
И в этом видим смысл,
Хоть смысла не имеет!
Все то, о чем поем,
И нынче - не горит..
.... а только тлеет!*

----------


## Витка

Было время - веселились до упаду,
Но, вдруг, что-то случилось
И всё пошло по другому расклады:
И жизнь наша сложилась
Не так, как нам надо...

Бывают сомненья,
Бывают мечты
И страхи, смятенья,
И сердце - в кусты!
Любовь, вдруг, нежданно
Накатит волной
И тенью печальной
Ступает за мной.
Не вижу я света,
Всё рвусь через тьму.
Ну, где же просветы?
Опять на луну
От скуки я вою,
Смятеньем полна:
Пустите на волю!
Подайте вина!

----------

MOPO (25.09.2016)

----------


## tamara rabe

"Времена не выбирают,
В них живут и умирают..."  :Aga:

----------


## MOPO

Уйди за тучи  бледная луна,
Туда где тьма зловеща, неприглядна,
Мне дела нет, что не со мной она,
И я не с ней, но на сердце неладно!

Такие вот никчемные стихи,
Пустое, монохромные забавы,
В фаворе лишь плебеи от сохи,
Не от меча, о времена, о нравы!

----------


## Ольвия

*МОРО*,
 Спасибо, Олег!!! :Pivo:  У тебя своеобразный стиль - временами жесткий ....  Очень понравилось........ :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

> Уйди за тучи  бледная луна,
> Туда где тьма зловеща, неприглядна,
> Мне дела нет, что не со мной она,
> И я не с ней, но на сердце неладно!



Уйди за тучи, надоела ты, луна!
Мне всё-равно, что ей, быть может, не до сна.
Мне всё-равно, она одна иль с кем другим.
Устал я просто быть сознаньем теребим:
Когда-то, где-то, как-то что-то изменить 
Я мог бы...а, чёрт!..хватит. Порванная нить!
В фаворе побыл. А теперь со стороны
Удел мой видеть, как продажные сыны
Живут, кривляясь, зубоскаля и кичась
Своей обёрткой, представляя, вроде, власть...
Постой, луна! Не обижайся, что гоню...
Кинь серебра мне - я на память сохраню.

[IMG]http://*********ru/873722.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## aigul

> Туманные закаты мне в подарок,
> От ветренной судьбы,
> На миг, на два.....
> И как бы не был жалок,


Чудесно , Олежка!!!!

----------


## Витка

*Skadi*, великолепно!!! И картинка обалденная под стихотворение!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Skadi, великолепно!!! И картинка обалденная под стихотворение!!!


Это Олегу спасибо, Вик! 
У него такие стихи, что не откликнуться стихами - ну, просто невозможно, и образы возникают совершенно чёткие :smile:
Олег :smile: :flower:

----------


## MOPO

*aigul*,
*Skadi*,
 :flower:

----------


## MOPO

*Нам с тобою не расчерчены маршруты,
Я в отрыве, ты в салоне  D&D,
Я с ухмылочкой грешу, ну бляха ..ну ты,
И не вижу - что же будет впереди!

Вот такая растакая заварушка,
Ты - в бомонде, ну а я -  а ля Гаврош,
Здравствуй няня, где же моя кружка?
Неужели я без кружки не хорош!??
*

----------


## smychok

Про Гавроша просто в яблочко!!! :Ok:

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## Витка

*МОРО*, улыбнул последним... и подпись нравится... класс!!!

----------


## Очарование

*Skadi*,
 Мне очень нравится модель платья на Вашей аватарке :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: !!!!! Пожалуй, я бы такое себе на свадьбу сшила....:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Олег, сорри, но не удержалась, от этого комментария! :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## MOPO

*Был живой..
Давно и не по делу,
Нет пути,
Одни пустые дни!
Волчий вой,
Зеленый куст омелы,
Впереди....
Запретные огни.
Что теперь,
Ты явно не спаситель,
Да и я..
Не тот, и не иной,
Хочешь - верь,
Не хочешь - извините,
Вот и я
Когда-то был живой!*

----------


## Витка

Ты - живой!
Поверь, в том больше толку!
Волчий вой
Пусть остаётся только вОлкам!
Спас тебя
Создатель. Ведь, ты смог родиться!
Обыватель
С этой жизнью не сумел бы примириться!
Людям верь!
Хотя, не все открыты и свободны.
И ту дверь
Приоткрой! Пусть будет так угодно!

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## smychok

Олег, не поверишь, но сейчас ты на 101 процент описал моё состояние, самочувствие и мысли!!!!

----------


## MOPO

*smychok*,
 :Pivo:

----------


## smychok

Не то слово!!!!
Я бы даже сказал вот так...
[IMG]http://*********ru/865389.jpg[/IMG]
 Спасибо Андрею Байрону за идею))

----------


## Витка

*smychok*, самый пьющий, картинку поставил :)))))))))))))))

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
Опущены ресницы...
В душе плакливая слеза бежит...
Хотелось бы напиться,
Давно уже душа к такому не лежит...

Мы очерствели...
Что же время так покорно с фальшью?
Уже на мЕли
Все чувства, что испытывали раньше.

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## smychok

> smychok, самый пьющий, картинку поставил :)))))))))))))))


А иногда так хочется - прямо как сейчас!!! Главное, что Олег написал как раз то, что мне сейчас нужно было!!!

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## Denisova

*smychok*,
 Долгим будет хмельное веселье,
Мимолетная радость ворвется в мой дом.
Отходняк от любви как похмелье;
Ничего не вернуть-это сон.

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## MOPO

*Эти звезды такие холодные,
Нам не по сердцу эта стезя,
Мы не злые, мы просто голодные,
Мы - бродяги, иначе нельзя!
И не вашим богам кровью пОлили,
Алтари... и молились не им,
Мы родились и прожили в боли,
Но верни все - опять повторим!
Ночь-подруга, и мать наша - вольница,
И отец - бесконечный простор,
Как ковыль, наша жизнь долу клонится,
Острой саблей поделен пробор!
Этой правдой никак не насытимся,
Жаль уйти нам пришлось молодыми,
Эй, товарищи, скоро увидимся,
Как и вы, мы родились седыми!*

----------


## Витка

Эти звёзды такие горячие!
И я таю от взгляда на них,
Они делают меня зрячею
И люблю, как живее живых!

* * *
Были сумерки и смятения,
Но случилося, вдруг, рождение:
Стало солнечно и мечтательно,
Хоть пыталась убить старательно
Все эмоции, да и радости
Искупаться б сейчас в томной слабости!
Нет, всё ж хочется откровения
И душевного счастья, терпения!

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## MOPO

*В этой жизни так и бывает,
Что ни день, то крутой поворот,
Что ни шаг, то движение к краю,
Каждый вдох, словно жидкий азот!

Вот такая нелепая штука,
Даже спьяну судьбой не назвать,
Жизнь и смерть - круговая порука,
Этот круг никогда не порвать!

Через все времена кольцевая,
Среди тысячи прежних миров,
Поезд мчит по "железке" без края,
Под прощальную песню без слов!*

----------


## MOPO

*На душе так болезненно горько,
Эта осень меня закружила,
Словно счастья лимонную дольку,
Из багряной листвы уронила.

"Милосердный мой Боженька, смилуйся!",
Я ночами под звездами каюсь,
То в туманное марево ринусь,
Нерожденными рифмами маюсь.

Где-то там моя Родина дальняя,
Я боюсь опоздать до крещения,
Была горькая - ныне печальная,
Мне бы только успеть до спасения!

Я краями чужими насытился,
Не своими, чужими желаньями,
Как давно я с друзьями не виделся,
Потерялся в погоне за званьями!

И не выплыть мне к этому берегу,
То ли лодка моя прохудилася,
Иль удачи ничтожная толика,
Где-то в дальних краях обронилася!

Только вот не дает мне покоя,
Часть души моей - прежде забытая,
И не выйти никак из запоя,
Вся пол-литра ... в стаканы разлитая
*

----------


## Skadi

*МОРО*,
Олег.... :flower:

----------


## PAN

> Эта осень меня закружила,


Хорошо закружила... :br:

----------


## LenZ

> На душе так болезненно горько,
> Эта осень меня закружила,


Хорошо написал... Душевно...  :Ok:

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## Skadi

> На душе так болезненно горько,
> Эта осень меня закружила,
> Словно счастья лимонную дольку,
> Из багряной листвы уронила.





> Где-то там моя Родина дальняя,
> Я боюсь опоздать до крещения,
> Была горькая - ныне печальная,
> Мне бы только успеть до спасения!


Олег...как же хорошо написано-то, а?! Молодец ты...

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## MOPO

*И ни капли отчаянья, 
Только злость на судьбу,
Всем невестам - венчание,
Горбунам - по горбу.
Как нелепо и горько,
Жить не в те времена,
И не доля, а долька,
Не цветы - семена!
Кто посеял надежду,
Кто собрал урожай,
Я застрял где-то между,
Острых лезвий ножа!
Тороплюсь, не успею,
Все что нужно сказать,
Сжала грудь портупея,
Мне опять - двадцать пять!
И опять двадцать пятый,
Злой декабрьский мороз,
Слез прощанья не надо,
И букетов из роз!
Вы друзей позовите,
И налейте вина,
Ненавидьте, любите,
Жизнь - паскуда, одна!
Помяните как надо,
Мол, туда и дорога,
Лишь одна мне отрада,
Жив Есенин Серега!!!*

----------


## Ольвия

Спасибо! :Pivo:  :flower:

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## Skadi

> И ни капли отчаянья, 
> Только злость на судьбу,
> Всем невестам - венчание,
> Горбунам - по горбу.


И ни капли отчаянья,
Не виню я Судьбу,
Не прошу подаяния,
Продолжаю борьбу.



> Как нелепо и горько,
> Жить не в те времена,
> И не доля, а долька,
> Не цветы - семена!


Пусть бывает и горько
Жить не в те времена
И оторванной долькой
Быть, растя семена.



> Кто посеял надежду,
> Кто собрал урожай,
> Я застрял где-то между,
> Острых лезвий ножа!


Прогоню я надежду
И забуду про май...
Как же тяжко быть между
Двух слов "на" и "отдай"!



> Тороплюсь, не успею,
> Все что нужно сказать,
> Сжала грудь портупея,
> Мне опять - двадцать пять!


В жизни всё не успею -
Это надо признать.
Как же быстро взрослею,
Как вернуть двадцать пять?



> И опять двадцать пятый,
> Злой декабрьский мороз,
> Слез прощанья не надо,
> И букетов из роз!


В волосах запах мяты,
А в душе лишь мороз...
Не прощаешь меня ты,
Совесть сорванных роз.



> Вы друзей позовите,
> И налейте вина,
> Ненавидьте, любите,
> Жизнь - паскуда, одна!


Мне бы новенький китель
И в фужере вина -
Перед боем, простите,
Я хлебну - жизнь одна!



> Помяните как надо,
> Мол, туда и дорога,
> Лишь одна мне отрада,
> Жив Есенин Серега!!!


Не судите - так надо, 
Отмолю потом богу...
Эта жизнь - всё ж отрада! -
Прав Есенин Серёга!

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## MOPO

*Ольвия*
 :flower: 

*Skadi*
 :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*МОРО*,
Не удержалась - очень отозвались твои строки :smile:

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## Витка

> Не удержалась - очень отозвались твои строки


Очень здОрово!!! Понравилось!!!

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> *На душе так болезненно горько,
> Эта осень меня закружила,
> Словно счастья лимонную дольку,
> Из багряной листвы уронила.
> 
> "Милосердный мой Боженька, смилуйся!",
> Я ночами под звездами каюсь,
> То в туманное марево ринусь,
> Нерожденными рифмами маюсь.
> ...


Замечательные стихи! :Ok:  Не только это. :Aga: 
Но это...:rolleyes:
Прошу позволения разместить его в нашей группе. :Oj: 

http://groups.germany.ru/367627  :flower:

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## MOPO

> Замечательные стихи! Не только это.
> Но это...
> Прошу позволения разместить его в нашей группе.


Спасибо за отзыв! Мне приятно ваше внимание!  Без вопросов - если понравилось - конечно же размещайте!  :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Спасибо за отзыв! Мне приятно ваше внимание!  Без вопросов - если понравилось - конечно же размещайте!


 :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## MOPO

*Небо звездное, ночь холодная,
Ты укрыта мои молчанием,
Что-то в этом есть благородное,
Или так получилось нечаянно!

Сигарета в тоненьких пальчиках,
Только вот все никак не прикурится,
Профиль словно с обложки журнальчика,
Губки - бантиком, бровки хмурятся!

Ветер северный будто торопится,
Задувает огонь зажигалочки,
Мы подвинемся ближе, как водится,
Так случилось - поверил цыганочке!*

----------


## Ольвия

*МОРО*,
 :Ok:

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## Очарование

*МОРО*,
 Ах, Сударь, браво!!! (впрочем как всегда) :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## PAN

> Небо звездное, ночь холодная,
> Ты укрыта мои молчанием,


Олег, браво.. :br: 
Редкостной чистоты стих...
Романтика...

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## MOPO

*Ольвия*,  :flower: 
*Очарование*,  :flower: 
*PAN*, :Pivo: 
спасибо большое за отзывы

----------


## Skadi

> Небо звездное, ночь холодная,
> Ты укрыта мои молчанием,
> Что-то в этом есть благородное,
> Или так получилось нечаянно!


*Эх, какая же ты акварельная,
Вся такая картина семейная:
Ты изящная и утончённая,
Может, только слегка огорчённая,
Сигаретка меж тоненьких пальчиков...
Я кажусь себе маленьким мальчиком.
Взгляд ласкает твой профиль восторженно,
Как меня ты сейчас растревожила!
Видно, правду сказала цыганочка,
Что рождён третим быть я при парочке...
Мы напротив, а хочется рядышком,
Я исполнить хочу всё, что скажешь ты!
Сигаретка никак не прикурится.
Губки бантиком, бровки же хмурятся.
Небо звёздное, ночь беспредельная...
Усмехаюсь на жизнь акварельную.*

Олег...извини за сей экспромт....:rolleyes:

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## MOPO

*Где бы мне услышать песенку твою,
Ночь, последний час давно прошел,
Я слова запомню, может быть спою,
На мотив который так и не нашел.

Где бы мне глаза твои найти,
В бесконечных бликах городов,
Солнце сотню раз должно взойти,
Чтоб увидеть тень твоих следов.

Где бы в этом мире не была ты,
К сердцу твоему найду тропинку,
Этой ночью будет звездопад,
И растает в наших душах льдинка.*

----------


## Витка

> Где бы мне услышать песенку твою,


Олег, великолепно!!! Добрая, светлая, любовная лирика - прекрасно!!! Спасибо за шквал отличных эмоций!!!

Песенка её
В тебе живёт давно!
Радостно в душе,
Сердце в неглиже...
Будет жить всегда,
Правда такова, -
Лучшая любовь
Навестила вновь!

----------

MOPO (25.09.2016)

----------


## smychok

> Этой ночью будет звездопад,
> И растает в наших душах льдинка.


Что-то этой ночью всех к звёздам потянуло)))
За звездопад отвечает мой пастух))))

----------


## Ольвия

*МОРО*,
Тронуло... Спасибо! :Ok:

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## Skadi

> Где бы мне услышать песенку твою,


Олег...снова ....меня прорвало ))))) не обижайся :wink:

*Мне недавно показалось - может, я в раю?!
Потому что, я услышал песенку твою!
Не пытался я запомнить основной мотив -
Получал зато по полной классный позитив!

Мне твои глаза светили в звёздной вышине,
Как приятно было думать, что поёшь ты мне!
Фонарей шальные блики гнали темноту...
Полетать вдруг захотелось - знать, пока расту?

Пусть в тот миг ты не со мною где-то там была,
Но пока ты песню пела - как беседа шла!
И уверенно кивнула мне луна с небес
На немой вопрос мелькнувший "Это бал чудес?"

Рассмеялся: "Буду принцем! Где мой белый конь?!"
...Как легко тебе в вулкане пробудить огонь!*

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## MOPO

> Олег...снова ....меня прорвало ))))) не обижайся


Оля, почему ты каждый раз извиняешься? Наоборот  -  мне очень приятно видеть  твои стихи у себя в теме!!!!!  :flower:

----------


## Витка

> Мне недавно показалось - может, я в раю?!


Оля - класс! Не пойму, почему ты всё время извиняешь, когда выставляешь стихи тут???

----------


## Skadi

> Оля, почему ты каждый раз извиняешься? Наоборот  -  мне очень приятно видеть  твои стихи у себя в теме!!!!!


:smile:



> Оля - класс! Не пойму, почему ты всё время извиняешь, когда выставляешь стихи тут???


Больше не буду - чессное пионерское :rolleyes::wink:

----------


## LenZ

> Небо звездное, ночь холодная,





> Где бы мне услышать песенку твою,


И правда, добрая, светлая, красивая лирика! Олег! Не влюбился ли?! :rolleyes: Очень трогательные стихи.

----------


## MOPO

*LenZ*,
Спасибо!!!! Очень приятно что ты читаешь!!!!!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## MOPO

*Я снова пьян,
Ночь, полная луна,
Бокал вина до дна,
Шабли,
Не за рубли!
Вновь приторный кальян,
Вся жизнь - бурьян,
Года сожгли,
Угли!
Ты снова не ко мне,
Прости,
Но не смогли,
Найти на этом дне,
И сжечь в огне,
Мечты!
Стучат,
Опять не ты,
Не здесь,
И не сейчас,
И в этом мираже,
... нет нас!*

----------


## LenZ

> Очень приятно что ты читаешь!!!!!


Читаю всегда. К сожалению, не всегда удаётся оставить комментарии. Бытовые проблемы захлёстывают... :smile:



> Я снова пьян,
> Ночь, полная луна,


И опять в своём стиле. Горьковато, но здорово! Мне очень понравилось!  :Pivo:

----------


## MOPO

... после "Хатико"

*Одиночества смертельная тоска,
Где-то там еще остались люди,
Где-то там огромная река,
Где-то там все было, и все будет!

Что еще ... вокзальные часы,
Рельсы .. рельсы .. перестук колес,
И перон весь мокрый от росы,
Нет не от росы .. от горьких слез!

Одиночество среди густой толпы,
И никто ответа  не нашел,
На вопрос обманщицы-судьбы
"Почему он снова не пришел?"

День за днем - усталые глаза,
Год за годом сердце тише бьется,
Время можно повернуть назад,
Он прийдет, и пес его дождется!
*

----------


## smychok

> ... после "Хатико"


Отлично!!!!!!!!! :Ok:

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## LenZ

> ... после "Хатико"


Грустно... :frown: Фильм произвёл впечатление? Как я поняла, собаки для тебя - особая тема. Да?

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## Skadi

> Я снова пьян,
> Ночь, полная луна,
> Бокал вина до дна..


Я снова пьян? не удивлён.
Одна на всех луна
Взирает молча из окна -
Да что поймёт она?
Что жизнь моя, как тот бурьян,
Зарос которым сад?
В руке бокал - я снова пью
За взгляд, что не назад!
СтарО - ты снова не ко мне
И не нужна на миг!
Ну надо же - как чётко вдруг
Твой силуэт возник...
Схватил рукой, смеясь, взахлёб,
Тот призрачный мираж...
Эт надо ж, до чего дошёл
Свой собственный шантаж...
Стук в дверь - ухмылка на лицо -
Стучит какая дщерь?
А-ну их. Стукнут и уйдут.
Устал я от потерь.

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## Витка

> Как я поняла, собаки для тебя - особая тема. Да?


Одна собака точно - наш форумский любимчик - Хрюндель!!! Мы его обожаем!!!
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=102808  - вот тут собраны фотки наших животных, и  Хрюнделя в том числе!!!
*Skadi*, Оля, спасибище, как всегда, за чувства и за то, что ты рядом!

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## Skadi

> Skadi, Оля, спасибище, как всегда, за чувства и за то, что ты рядом!


Вик, а мне-то как хорошо, что есть люди, понимающие тебя :smile: :flower:  



> Что еще ... вокзальные часы,
> Рельсы .. рельсы .. перестук колес,
> И перон весь мокрый от росы,
> Нет не от росы .. от горьких слез!
> 
> Одиночество среди густой толпы,
> И никто ответа  не нашел


Одиночество...какого чёрта вновь?!
Знаешь же - не ты заводишь кровь!
Не люблю пустующий вокзал...
Поезд взял её, я что-то не сказал...
Дождь по рельсам - заглушая стук колёс...
Что молчишь, мой славный, умный пёс?
Мы с тобой над одиночеством смеёмся -
Чёрт с ним. А пойдём ещё с тобой пройдёмся!
Под ногами листья славно шелестят...
Усмехаюсь, ощущая чей-то взгляд -
Угадать в такой момент совсем несложно,
В чём там дело. Со мной под руку, возможно,
Представляет себя женская фантазия...
Значит, тоже одинока? Вот оказия...
Жаль, я занят - ведь, со мной мой славный пёс!
И гадать не надо, чтобы что сбылось  :flower: 

Олег....:rolleyes:...:wink:

----------


## MOPO

*Я снова в маленькой кафешке,
Усталость, пластик, ночь,
И зерен молотых тоска,
Уносит мысли прочь!

Туда где рельсы в никуда,
Каскадом ярких грез,
Мы покидаем города,
Под фейерверк из слез

Как боль порезанной руки,
На радость всем святым,
Блик несрифмованной строки,
Табачный горький дым!

Бесмысленность небытия,
Со мною кофе пьет,
И как расстрельная статья,
Жжет рану едкий йод!
*

----------


## Skadi

> Я снова в маленькой кафешке


:smile: :flower:

----------


## LenZ

> Одна собака точно - наш форумский любимчик - Хрюндель!!! Мы его обожаем!!!


Вика, посмотрела, классно! У меня тоже кошка Боня. Ей 7 лет. Выложу как-нибудь в своей теме её фотку. Мы её обожаем! Недавно она выпрыгнула из окна. Представляете?! С 6 этажа. Её подобрали. Мы приехали с работы, побежали е искать. Обегали всю округу, спрашивали у всех подряд, не видели? Потом один парень сказал, что видел, как подобрали кошку, предположительно из соседнего подъезда. Мы обегали 2 подъезда, стучали в каждую квартиру и спрашивали про кошку. И нашли!!!! Какое счастье! А у Бонейки это второй прыжок. Первый раз она прыгала со 2 этажа. Парашютистка! 
Олег, прости, что я тут в твоей темке про кошку... :rolleyes: Стихи классные, как всегда!!!!

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## LenZ

*МОРО*,
Олег, и Хрюнделю привет!!!!

----------


## MOPO

> Парашютистка! 
> Олег, прости, что я тут в твоей темке про кошку...


Большое привет Кошке-парашютистке! :biggrin:

Чем больше про кошек и собак - тем лучше!  :Ok:  Не помню кто сказал "Хороший человек или плохой можно понять, посмотрев на него через призму его отношения к животным!"

 :flower:

----------


## LenZ

> "Хороший человек или плохой можно понять, посмотрев на него через призму его отношения к животным!"


Да, точно подмечено. Передам обязательно! спасибо.

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## Витка

> Олег, прости, что я тут в твоей темке про кошку...


Про кошку пиши (это всё скопируй) и фотки выставляй в той теме - так будет проще.

----------


## MOPO

> Про кошку пиши (это всё скопируй) и фотки выставляй в той теме - так будет проще.


Я ничего не имею против кошек в моей теме!!!!!! :biggrin:

----------


## Витка

> Я ничего не имею против кошек в моей теме!!!!


Сорри, уже не могу удалить своё сообщение... Котик у тебя тоже  - суперский, но Хрюнделя люблю больше!!!

----------


## MOPO

... и снова из прошлых лет ...

*Я открываю лето - сегодня и навсегда,
Одел уже рваные кеды - бейсболку, околыш назад
Потертые старые джинсы - в кармане мобила и нож
Я открываю лето - апрель на него так похож

И в этот апрельский вечер - я проживаю сначала
То лето, две тыщи шестого - меня ты с работы встречала
Ты мне "Как дела?" говорила - и душу в меня возвращала
Мечтал о твоем поцелуе - ты нежно меня целовала

И вместе смотрели на звезды - а рядом кот наш мурлыкал,
Твои волосы гладил украдкой – и пахли они земляникой,
Апреля последний день - как год, что мы вместе были,
Очень скучает наш кот – дверь в лето ему закрыли,

Теперь мы с котом вечерами – вместе считаем звезды,
И я открываю лето – наверно еще не поздно,
И двадцать седьмое апреля – я начинаю как прежде,
Мы были вместе летом – мы были тем летом вместе!*

----------


## MOPO

*Очень жаль, что так быстро закончился,
тот тревожный серябрянный век,
Как-то съежился заморочился,
Как усталый, больной человек!

Доведенный молвой до погибели,
до веревки, до пули, до яда,
На могильной плите дату выбили,
Эпитафию - "Вечность - награда!"

Только сердцу никак успокоиться,
Как же так, почему не ко времени?
Что так рано пришлось упокоиться,
Не сдержав непосильного бремени!

Уходили шеренгами, буднично,
Под хмельное толпы поминание,
Оказалась жизнь девкой уличной,
Обреченной навек на изгнание!

И в последнем благословении,
Оставляя кровавые вехи,
Их насильно сгоняли в забвение,
Только память осталась навеки!
*

----------


## MOPO

*Скупыми строками поведала душа,
В письме последнем, расставаясь,
"Иль ты был плох, иль я - нехороша,
нет больше сил, прости, я испаряюсь!"

И улетела крыльями взмахнув,
Как будто птица райская вспорхнула,
и никогда тебе я не скажу теперь вздохнув: 
"Ты Душу всю во мне перевернула!"

И никогда теперь мне Душу не трясти,
И за Душой не спрятать, не иметь,
И на престол ее не возвести,
И Душу у костра теперь не греть.

Раз нет своей, ранимой и печальной,
Я подготовлю перья и чернила,
Куплю чужую, так вот все банально,
И не одну, а много, чтобы было!
*

----------


## Ольвия

> И никогда теперь мне Душу не трясти,
> И за Душой не спрятать, не иметь,
> И на престол ее не возвести,
> И Душу у костра теперь не греть.


Еще все впереди... Прости, что не стихами....Не слагается что-то....

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## Витка

*МОРО*, Олег, ты знаешь, вчера твои стихи читала вслух у мамы на работе, все сказали БРАВО!!! И мама спросила, почему ты до сих пор не печатаешься? 
Так что, тебе на будущее заказ! И экземпляр с автографом для моей мамы! Спасибо заранее.

----------


## Витка

Душу зря бередил,
Поняла это поздно
Только ветер хранил
Её: "Всё же возможно!"
Умерла вся мечта
О "любимом" и "милом"
И в душе пустота
Наступила незримо.
И она не венит
За тревогу на сердце
Память лишь сохранит
Время с ним ей навечно!

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## LenZ

> И экземпляр с автографом для моей мамы!


Я тоже в очереди...  :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> Скупыми строками поведала душа,
> В письме последнем, расставаясь,
> "Иль ты был плох, иль я - нехороша,
> нет больше сил, прости, я испаряюсь!"


Так странно, так внезапно всё случилось!
Я, собственно, понять-то не успел...
Каким-то образом душа моя решилась
Покинуть моё тело...беспредел?
Да нет - тихонько крыльями взмахнула
И на плечо присела, чтоб услышал я
Причину. Замер. Жду. Она вздохнула:
- Устала без любви, тебя любя!
Устала сердце ощущать в спокойном ритме,
Желая буйной радости в крови...
Поскольку лучших изменений не сулит мне
Твоё нутро, я ухожу. Один живи!
- Сошла с ума ты? это что за ультиматум?
- Я не хочу быть, как музейный экспонат!
- Стой! погоди! границу явно перешла ты!
- А ты забыл, как колокольчики звенят
Во мне от счастья...
- Это было так давно...
Малиновый тот звон сейчас - железный,
Цветного нет, лишь чёрно-белое кино...
- Я вижу, разговор наш бесполезный...
Взмахнула крыльями - и по щеке прохлада,
Не ощутил ни пустоты внутри, ни грусти,
Лишь констатировал: ушла - так, значит, надо!
Боль в сердце? странно...может быть, отпустит...

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## Витка

*Skadi*, Оля, просто нет слов...  :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*Витка*,
Да это всё Олег! Так пишет, что сами-собой как-то появляются строки в ответ :smile:

----------


## Витка

> Да это всё Олег! Так пишет, что сами-собой как-то появляются строки в ответ


Вот тут очень хорошо тебя понимаю!!! Заражает, блин!!!

----------


## MOPO

*Ольвия*,
*Skadi*,
*Витка*,
*LenZ*,
Большое спасибо вам за то, что заходите и за ваше творчество!!!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## tamara rabe

Заразили темой о душе...

Моя душа всегда умела жить вне тела...
Она под музыку желанную парила, танцевала, пела!
Порой смириться с тем, что окружает, не умела
И привыкать к обыденности не хотела.
Она запретов от рождения не знала,
Её прозрачной синевою небо с детства привлекало
И я её туда охотно отпускала,
Чтобы она, пьянея от свободы, полетала!
Я точно знаю, что наступит миг такой,
Когда ей просто не захочется домой...
Тогда, душа моя... возьми меня с собой.
Мы в путь неведомый отправимся с тобой...
И что нас в этом новом мире ожидает,
Увы, живущие пока не знают...
Одну мечту лелею, как во сне - 
Пусть все, кто дороги сегодня мне,
                и там когда-нибудь найдут пути ко мне.

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## MOPO

*tamara rabe*,
 :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

> *tamara rabe*,


Присоединяюсь......... :flower:

----------


## MOPO

*До той поры, до самой, до последней,
Еще настанет миг и час пробьет,
И срубят в домовину гроб столетний,
И друг последние сто грамм нальет.

И дела нет до прежних пониманий,
И устремлений вечных кавардак,
Напомнит жар беспечных обещаний,
Которым верил и внимал дурак!

Понять легко, да вот принять сложнее,
Еще сложнее быть самим собой,
До той поры, когда всего важнее,
Покой и вечность, вечность и покой!*

----------


## Skadi

> До той поры, до самой, до последней,
> Еще настанет миг и час пробьет


До самой до последней той поры,
Когда пробьёт мой час предстать пред Богом,
Невольный винтик жизненной игры -
Я сохраню в душе себя - того, простого,
Который любит нежность милых глаз,
Тепло волос, нагретых летним солнцем,
Воды журчащей песенный рассказ,
Лихую радость, когда удаётся
Хотя б дать равновесие весам,
Коль зло совсем не уничтожить...
Грудь распахнуть навстречу тем ветрам,
Сумевшим мою сущность растревожить.

Олег :smile:

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## Витка

*МОРО*,
*Skadi*,
 Какие вы молодцы!!! Одно другого краше стихотворение!!! Супер!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## MOPO

*Skadi*,
Оля, спасибо за стихотворение - замечательно получилось!!!!!  :flower:

----------


## MOPO

*Витка*,
Вика - спасибо!  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*МОРО*,
Олег, ты очень любишь животных - приятный факт!  :flower: 
Захотелось показать свою Василису :smile:

[IMG]http://*********org/44698m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

MOPO (25.09.2016)

----------


## MOPO

> Захотелось показать свою Василису


Какая красавица!! :Ok:  Трехцветные кошки приносят в дом счастье! Не помню откуда - но есть такое поверье. 

У котика мягкие лапки,
И острые коготки,
Порою - мурлычет сладко,
И лечит нас от тоски!

----------


## Skadi

> Какая красавица!!


 :Aga:  
Олеж, её мама - персидская кошка с именем Барбара (там куча всяких дипломов и медалей). А папа у нашей Василисы - русский 'парень' )))))) (лишнее подтверждение, что лучше русских парней нет никого  :Ok: :biggrin:). Василиса - четырёхцветная даже - чёрный, серый, белый и песочный - мы её просто обожаем! Шерсти много, а тельце - в чём только душа держится! (хотя, ест хорошо).

----------


## Витка

Шоколад растаял,
Пустота в душе
Нацеплю я снова
Привычное клише.
14.11.2009, 18:11

----------

MOPO (25.09.2016)

----------


## MOPO

> Шоколад растаял,
> Пустота в душе
> Нацеплю я снова
> Привычное клише.
> 14.11.2009, 18:11


*Я сладкого не ел уже давно,
И Шоколад всего лишь слово для меня,
Милее мне волшебное вино,
Глоток - и кровь пылает яростней огня!

Вино о радости и вольности напомнит,
и пустоту в душе оно заполнит!
*

----------


## MOPO

> Василиса - четырёхцветная даже - чёрный, серый, белый и песочный - мы её просто обожаем!


Это самое главное! Мое мнение -  кошки не считают нас своими хозяевами; они просто сотрудничают и  считают себя, по-крайней  мере, равными нам. В этом и прелесть их.

----------


## MOPO

*Я хочу просто быть,
Пусть нелепым и странным,
По течению плыть,
Оскорбительно пьянным.

Всех пророков за борт,
Просто быть, не казаться,
Заходить в каждый порт,
В кабаках напиваться!

Жить как бог по душе,
Без упреков и прений,
И стереть все клише,
Чуждым быть откровений.

Легким стать на подъем,
Ночевать где придется,
Если просят - споем,
Раз вино рекой льется!

Стать собою хоть раз,
А не тем - кто милее,
Дать врагу в правый глаз,
А потом и левее!

Просто хочется быть,
А не думать о боли,
О печалях забыть,
Взять хоть чуточку Воли!
*

----------


## aigul

*МОРО*, Олежка, я тоже так хочу! Врагам в глаз! Петь так петь!  :Aga:  :Ok: Так просто и откровенно! Умница!

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## PAN

> Я хочу просто быть,


 :br: ...

----------


## MOPO

*aigul*,
 :flower: 
*PAN*,
 :br:

----------


## aigul

*МОРО*, Олег я вот тоже с первого взгяда спокойной кажусь! Но так иногда хочется просто отвязаться и навести порядок в себе! Ответить врагам! Жить так, чтобы душа пела!

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## MOPO

> *МОРО*, Олег я вот тоже с первого взгяда спокойной кажусь! Но так иногда хочется просто отвязаться и навести порядок в себе! Ответить врагам! Жить так, чтобы душа пела!


Лена, надо взлетать!!!!!!!!! :flower:

----------


## aigul

*МОРО*, ну , что же перышки почистим и взлетим! :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> Я хочу просто быть


Я хочу просто жить!
Кому песней казаться,
Кому идолом быть,
Просто с кем целоваться.

Захочу - улечу
Птицей вольной далече,
Все долги заплачу,
По врагам - залп картечью!

Только, всё ж, с горяча
В воле б не захлебнуться...
Потихоньку ворча,
В дом родимый вернуться.

Тоску выдерну с корнем
И заброшу в пустыню,
Поцелую икону -
Пусть Господь не покинет!

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## MOPO

> Пусть Господь не покинет!


*Мне кажется Бог уже очень устал,
И просто ушел, ничего не сказал,
Оставил одних - надоели ему мы,
Такие вот странные думаю думы!

Без Бога одни мы, хоть пачкаем всуе,
И лик его на этикетках рисуем,
И песни ему по сей день посвящаем,
Но больше друг друга уже не прощаем!

В нас стало жестокости больше, и фальши,
И страшно подумать - что будет дальше,
И святость любви перестала тревожить,
И душу свою мы утратили тоже!*

----------


## smychok

> Дать врагу в правый глаз,
> А потом и левее!


А я бы ещё и по печени саданул бы!! А лучше лаву прописать!!!!

----------


## aigul

*МОРО*, иногда и  мне кажется. что нами уже наигрались. В старших классах читала "Незнакомец"  Марка Твена, до сих пор под впечатление этой игры.

*smychok*, эт как лаву?

----------


## Витка

> В нас стало жестокости больше, и фальши,
> И страшно подумать - что будет дальше,
> И святость любви перестала тревожить,
> И душу свою мы утратили тоже!


Олег, как же ты прав... Да... Нет слов...

----------


## smychok

> smychok, эт как лаву?


Ну... виноват - это простонародное название, а вообще Лоу Кик))) Страшная штука если вовремя не закрыться или если вообще к этому не готов!!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Мне кажется Бог уже очень устал,
> И просто ушел, ничего не сказал,
> Оставил одних - надоели ему мы...


Господь не покинул нас,
Он наблюдает -
Кто верит в него,
Тем он и помогает.

А веры в нас мало,
Всё больше мы просим,
И часто с дороги 
В кювет нас заносит.

Прощать не умеем,
Лелеем обиду,
Рабы суеты -
Упускаем из виду,

Что жизнь между пальцев
Годами стекает,
Наш Ангел-Хранитель
Уж не успевает

Схватить за плечо
На крутом повороте -
Его утопили
В своей мы работе.

Душа огрубела,
Покрылась коростой,
В отчаянье молит,
Зовёт нас к погосту

Принять очищенье
Спасеньем своим
И просто понять -
Человек Им любим!

----------


## Markovich

Сообщение от МОРО
"Мне кажется Бог уже очень устал,
И просто ушел, ничего не сказал,
Оставил одних - надоели ему мы..."


Жалко Господа!


Молим все мы Господа,
Все о чем-то просим
Пристаем с вопросами,
Панихиды носим
С яйцами и пасхами
Прем толпой настырною
Хоть женой и любящей,
Да давно постылою
А ему мольбы видать
Хуже репы пареной
Человечья благодать
Прошена – не дарена
Кто-то просит: “Помоги
Мне сгубить товарища!”
А товарищ , с кем  враги –
Молит о пожарище,
О болезни для того,
Кто о нем хлопочет
И пойди тут разбери
Голову морочат!
Не один ,не два, не три –
Сотни, миллионы!
Что у каждого внутри?
Длинные  колонны 
Тихий шепот слился в гром,
Все исправно крестятся
Бог мечтает об одном:
“Где ты, с неба  лестница?”

----------

MOPO (25.12.2016)

----------


## MOPO

*Skadi*,
*Markovich*,
спасибо огромное - два разных мнения в продолжение темы!!!! Замечательно созвучно!!!!!!!!

----------


## MOPO

... из старенького выложу


*Расскажи мне, Красотка, какие дела?
Где была? Что почем? Кто спонсирует нынче?
И хотя твоя правда - как сажа бела,
Мы с тобой за столом, как соперники в клинче!

Ты приятна, мила, и я даже влюблен,
Не намного, ведь ты для меня словно книга,
Что прочитана в прошлом уже раз миллион,
Но чертовски приятна - как земляника!

Мы сейчас посидим, поболтаем за жизнь,
А потом мы поедем ко мне - будет секс,
А потом снова шанс - обернись, оглянись,
Обломись, не впервой, унесет тебя лекс.

Что ж, такая судьба, не впервой и не раз,
Будем вместе с тобой, как обрывки судьбы,
Я тоскую порой, вроде мы... но нет нас,
Только ты, только я - в эпицентре борьбы!
*

----------


## Витка

> ... из старенького выложу


Надо же из старенького, но что-то не припомню такого. Спасибо!

----------


## MOPO

*Пускай минувшее вернется,
Пусть нет надежды, но однажды,
Хоть жизнь одна всего дается,
Но мы войдем в ту реку дважды!*

----------


## Витка

*МОРО*, оптимистично! Ты уже "Новолуние" посмотрел?

Вся нежность укрыта под тёплой рукой,
Ты хочешь убрать, я прошу лишь: "Постой!"
Так мало минут, что возможно дарить...
От этого радость и хочется жить!!!

----------

MOPO (18.11.2016)

----------


## MOPO

> *МОРО*, оптимистично! Ты уже "Новолуние" посмотрел?
> 
> Вся нежность укрыта под тёплой рукой,
> Ты хочешь убрать, я прошу лишь: "Постой!"
> Так мало минут, что возможно дарить...
> От этого радость и хочется жить!!!


Спасибо Вика!!!  :Ok: 

 :flower: 

"Новолуние" посмотрел - фильм понравился! Ждем продолжения! :smile:

----------


## Витка

> "Новолуние" посмотрел - фильм понравился! Ждем продолжения!


Аналогично! Хотя, 2 книга самая не интересная!!! 
Спасибо, что "заразил" когда-то этим фильмом... Теперь я   - фанат.

----------


## MOPO

... вот еще .... старенькое 

*С древнейших времен и поныне,
Свободы здесь нет и в помине,
И можно купаться в гордыне,
Мол, Русь - наша мать,
Кто против - тот тать,
На прочих нас ...ть!
А в общем-то - пусто и гадко,
Живем не как надо, украдкой,
Чуть шаг за черту,
И свора - "Ату",
"А если свободен - исправим,
На лесоработы направим!"
И жизнь проживаем взаймы,
Как путь от тюрьмы до сумы,
Нам Русь сохранила обноски,
Свобода тут отлита в воске.

Эй, кто еще из Русских на Руси живет?
Кто не в тюрьме, не пьет, не идиот?
Остались крохи, их уморят скоро,
А Вера что? Она для них как шоры!

Русь, ты конечно всех простила,
Вон... половину уморила,
Другие просто - Эмигранты,
Разнообразные таланты,
.. не русские они уже,
У них другое неглиже!
"Ударят в щеку, ставь другую?"
Ах, это нас Господь вербует,
Похлеще кадровых агенств!
Кто за поправку голосует,
Кто в офисах хрусты рисует,
В душе конечно - Русь Святая,
На деле - ПРОДАНО витает,
Как надпись на груди ЗК,
Аминь, блажен по ОТК!*

----------


## MOPO

...... это я написал когда-то одной девушке, которую ненавижу :rolleyes:

*10 причин моей ненависти!

С момента первой встречи, не помню, но так было,
Любил кого-то я, кого-то ты любила,
Не каждое мгновенье друг другу посвящали,
И каждый вдох и выдох друг другу не прощали.

Тебя я ненавижу, во-первых, за улыбку,
Терзает душу мне и вновь меня пленяет,
Ты улыбнешься, счастлив, и сердце замирает.
О, как безумно это, и как же счастье зыбко.

В тебе я ненавижу восторженность момента,
То как огонь пылаешь, то ручейком ласкаешь,
То нежности полна, то когти выпускаешь,
К тебе мне не привыкнуть – я ненавижу это!

Я ненавижу то, как я тобой любуюсь,
Твой профиль белокурый, молчанье, сигарета,
И вроде ты со мной, и все-таки ты где-то,
Пьешь темное Бордо, рисуя и рисуясь.

О, как я ненавижу твои шальные речи,
От слов твоих краснею, без них я умираю,
Наверно мне за это закроют врата рая,
Слова твои как яд, но сердце мое лечат!

Я ненавижу слезы, когда твои они,
Готов по капле пить твой гнев, твои обиды,
Но каждый раз со мной находишь силы ты,
Мне снова улыбнуться сквозь сумрачные дни!

Уверенность твою я тоже ненавижу,
Терпеть едва готов твои прикосновенья,
Но как мне не хватает последнего мгновенья,
И ненавижу дни – когда тебя не вижу!

Я ненавижу солнце – когда ты не со мной,
Я ненавижу ночи, что были не с тобою,
Вся ненависть моя – до сих была слепою,
Я без тебя как сон, навеянный весной*

----------


## Лев

> 10 причин моей ненависти!


О! Обскакал Игоря Николаева:smile:

----------


## MOPO

> О! Обскакал Игоря Николаева:smile:


Вообще-то цель была обскакать Децела и группу "Фактор-2", но Николаева - тоже неплохо :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> но Николаева - тоже неплохо


Пять причин и Десять - это ого-го!!!:smile:

----------


## Очарование

*МОРО*,
 :biggrin: :Ok: :wink:

----------


## Skadi

> С древнейших времен и поныне...


Олег, здесь одно могу сказать - не согласна, потому что мои мысли и мнение на этот счёт совершенно другие. Помнится, мы с тобой как-то дискутировали (мягко говоря) в стихах на эту тему :wink:



> Мы сейчас посидим, поболтаем за жизнь,
> А потом мы поедем ко мне - будет секс,
> А потом снова шанс - обернись, оглянись,
> Обломись, не впервой, унесет тебя лекс.


Улыбнуло :smile:

----------


## MOPO

> Олег, здесь одно могу сказать - не согласна, потому что мои мысли и мнение на этот счёт совершенно другие. Помнится, мы с тобой как-то дискутировали (мягко говоря) в стихах на эту тему


Оля, я помню. Но вот только опять все подтверждает мою точку зрения!

----------


## Skadi

*МОРО*,
Люди обладают странным качеством - больше портить что-то...однако, сама суть России прекрасна. Никогда не поменяю Россию ни на какую другую страну. Не сочти мои слова чем-то ещё, кроме искренности.

----------


## MOPO

*Skadi*,
Оля, я бы сотни раз променял, если Там - не было бы еще хуже.

----------


## Skadi

> я бы сотни раз променял, если Там - не было бы еще хуже.


Верю. Но моё мнение неизменно, не смотря ни на что.
Возможно, когда-нибудь нам с тобой удастся подискутировать в реале на эту тему - кто знает...:smile:

----------


## MOPO

> Верю. Но моё мнение неизменно, не смотря ни на что.


Оля, я и не пытаюсь его изменить!  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Оля, я и не пытаюсь его изменить!


Я знаю, Олег  :Aga:  Так же уважаю твоё мнение :smile:

----------


## Skadi

> 10 причин моей ненависти!


Олег, а...для твоей любви сколько причин? И есть ли они вообще? Наверно, странно звучит?:rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

*МОРО*,
Причин для ненависти много.
(ты рассказал нам - сколько их :wink:)
А для любви? 'Наградой Бога'
Она слывёт иль 'Божий дар' -
Хмельной для всех её нектар... :smile:

----------


## MOPO

> Причин для ненависти много.
> (ты рассказал нам - сколько их )
> А для любви? 'Наградой Бога'
> Она слывёт иль 'Божий дар' -
> Хмельной для всех её нектар...


Хм, я всегда думал что для того чтобы дать рецензию произведению - его нужно хотя бы прочитать! Оля - ты читала дальше названия?

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Оля - ты читала дальше названия?


Хм...ты совсем не понял, что я имела ввиду, Олег :wink:
Что ж, бывает  :flower:

----------


## MOPO

> Хм...ты совсем не понял, что я имела ввиду, Олег


Оля - надо преодолевать непонимание  :flower: 

...... снова .... из прошлого

*Жизнь как вздох - череда откровений,
Бесконечная ложь и обман,
Но поэт не чураясь сомнений,
Полюбил Айседору Дункан!

Боже мой, как она танцевала,
Человек никогда б так не смог,
Она в танце жила и страдала,
Она - муза, она - полубог!

И в тревожные годы, двадцатые,
Сколько страсти он отдал вину,
Он любил, но судьбина проклятая,
Утащила поэта ко дну!

Никогда он не был недотрогой,
Деревенский, простой хулиган,
Просто выбрал такую дорогу,
Полюбил Айседору Дункан!*

----------


## MOPO

.... вот еще нашел из прошлых ....

*ОНИ*

*Словам мы придаем излишний смысл порой,
Не замечая разницы меж тем, что есть и хочется,
Убожество прикрыто словесной пеленой,
Общаемся порой совсем не с лучшим обществом.

Как правило, гнильцо скрывают за картинкой,
Своей одежды нет – чужую примеряют,
Не замечая, вдруг, что стало сердце льдинкой,
Лицо свое все больше за маскою скрывают!

И ложь возводят в культ, плетя вранья узоры,
По капельке разлив отраву по бокалам,
Угодливо ведут к соблазнам разговоры,
И гаденько подскажут, где много, а где мало!

Мы их не приглашаем – они приходят сами,
Сквозь щели проникают, как мыши по ночам,
Их цель так очевидна – хотят они стать нами,
Хотят, чтоб все мы верили их сладостным речам!

Зловоние свое прикроют лестью приторной,
Без мыла в душу лезут – попробуй не прими,
А что бездушна суть, так это даже выгодно,
Без совести ведь жить попроще же, пойми!

Как правило, бояться прямого разговора,
Им солнце ненавистно, и ненавистна вера,
И не хватает только с печатью договора,
Подписанного кровью рукою Люцифера,*

----------


## Алла и Александр

> *Жизнь как вздох - череда откровений,
> Бесконечная ложь и обман,
> Но поэт не чураясь сомнений,
> Полюбил Айседору Дункан!
> 
> Боже мой, как она танцевала,
> Человек никогда б так не смог,
> Она в танце жила и страдала,
> Она - муза, она - полубог!
> ...


[IMG]http://*********org/115861m.jpg[/IMG]

Получилось вот так. Стихи замечательные.

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## MOPO

*Алла и Александр*,
спасибо большое за отзыв и  за замечательный коллаж   :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

> Но поэт не чураясь сомнений,
> Полюбил Айседору Дункан!


Ах, красавец Серёга Есенин!
Полюбил он, вне всяких сомнений,
Танцовщицу нерусскую страстно!
Что ж, Судьба, ты к нему так ненастна?!
Иль стихи он писал не такие,
Вспоминая про годы лихие?
О любви к белоствольным берёзкам,
К красоте нашей русской неброской,
К сестре Шуре и к матушке милой,
К деревеньке своей...Закрутила
Его жизнь в своём вихре, швырнула
Крепко оземь...а память вернула!..
________________
Когда упоминают о Есенине,
не могу молчать... :flower:

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## MOPO

... снова из прошлого... время фэнтэзийных он-лайновых игр...

*Наверное, в жизни печальный удел
Прощаться навеки, не выполнив дел
Навеки терять и навеки уйти
Уйти навсегда, не закончив пути
Кто трус, кто храбрец – разберется судьба
Но вся моя жизнь лишь с собою борьба
Как предал тогда своего короля
Так стала чужой мне родная земля
Прости Повелитель – средь звездных туманов
Могу говорить не взирая на саны
Всю ночь не сомкнуть теперь глаз
Растянут тот день для меня на века
Ты вправе смотреть на меня свысока
Ты – умер, я – жив в этот раз*

----------


## MOPO

*Моя звезда – в пыли времен,
Я ночь закрасил чернотой,
И черный ворон окрылен,
Своею черною мечтой.
Моя звезда – во все века,
Светила ярко в небесах,
Но черный ворон на руках,
Судьба – на спицах колеса.
И тонкий луч моей звезды,
Сквозь сердце путь прожег во тьму,
Но развели уже мосты
Не будет счастья никому
*

----------


## Витка

> Моя звезда – в пыли времен,


Хоть и печально, но почему-то так красиво!!! Спасибо, Олег, так вОвремя!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## MOPO

*Новый век - начало мирозданья,
В полнолуние все звезды исчезают,
Только в проблесках нетленного сознанья,
Ветер все сомнения стирает.

Губы мягкие - я помню их такими,
Соль на коже, дождь по гулкой крыше,
Никогда мы не были другими,
Лишь твое дыхание я слышал.*

----------


## Витка

> Губы мягкие - я помню их такими,
> Соль на коже, дождь по гулкой крыше,
> Никогда мы не были другими,
> Лишь твое дыхание я слышал.


Очень романтично и красиво! Браво!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## MOPO

*И не больно - вот так вот, 
Ни капельки!
Напрочь ночь,
И туда же сомнения,
Обнаженные наголо сабельки,
Шаг - забвенье,
А ждать - преступление!
Не прошу,
Разговоры не жалую,
Не прощу,
Миру я - равнодушия,
В своем сердце ношу,
Дольку малую,
Света чистого,
Тьму - порушу я!
Тьму паршивую,
Заплесневелую,
Тьму корявую,
И смердящую.
Тьму, что в сердце моем,
Поспела!
Мол, надежду оставь..
...Входящий!
*

----------


## Skadi

> В своем сердце ношу,
> Дольку малую,
> Света чистого,
> Тьму - порушу я!
> Тьму паршивую,
> Заплесневелую,
> Тьму корявую,
> И смердящую.


Ничего у тебя 
не получится,
Темноглазая ночка - 
разлучница.
Я с душою в ладах 
и со светом,
В моё сердце вернулось 
вновь лето!
Тьма пусть точит свои 
остры сабельки -
За себя мне не страшно 
ни капельки.
Распахнулась душа моя, 
душенька -
Хочешь взять моё сердце? 
подумай-ка!

*Олег* :smile: :flower:

----------


## MOPO

*Я смотрю туда, где небо сливается с землей,
Моя судьба не волнует меня,
Мне важен только этот миг,
Когда я понял, что я бессмертен!*

----------


## Skadi

> Я смотрю туда, где небо сливается с землей,
> Моя судьба не волнует меня,
> Мне важен только этот миг,
> Когда я понял, что я бессмертен!


Олег...это что-то новенькое! :wink:

----------


## MOPO

*Мне не жалуют больше наград,
И забыты былые почести,
Уже выданы пропуски в Ад,
И клеймом на лбу - Одиночество!

Переписаны все грехи,
В бухгалтерии высших миров,
"Мол писал он не те стихи,
и вообще ... наломал он дров!"

И издали по Аду приказ,
"Приготовить дрова и масло!
И почистить в который уж раз,
И раздуть - чтоб не погасло!"

Инструктаж чертям провели,
Чтобы мучали душу позлее,
И врагов моих привели,
Чтобы было мне веселее.

Что мол я не один такой,
Что мол грешников пруд пруди,
"Так что мучайся дорогой,
У тебя еще все впереди!!!"

Вот такие вот приготовления,
Провели - аж представить боюсь,
Нужно время мне для осмысления,
Так что в Ад я не тороплюсь!
*

----------


## Витка

> Так что в Ад я не тороплюсь!


Ты, мой друг, торопись лишь в рай!
И в беде ты друзей выручай!
Ты же знаешь, что помощь нужна
И друзьям твоим очень важнА!
В трудный час - слова ласки найдёшь,
По глазам о беде ты прочтёшь,
Да и в радости ты тут как тут:
И улыбка, и счастье всё прут!!! :biggrin:
Знаю я, рассказать всё могу
Другу МОРО: и блеск, и беду,
Слова нужные сразу найдёт
И с дороги плохой уведёт!!!

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## MOPO

*Расскажите мне о весне,
Той, которую я не увижу,
Или нет - я увижу во сне,
Но поверьте - ничуть не обижен!

Не сержусь, ведь так будет честней,
Лишь заранее сильно скучаю,
Расскажите мне о Весне,
И о той, что уж не повстречаю!*

----------


## Skadi

> Так что в Ад я не тороплюсь!


А и правильно!
Аду - пусть адово.
Нам насытиться 
жизнью бы надобно!
Долюбить, доискриться 
в мечтах своих, 
Забронировав в рай 
номер на двоих  :Aga:

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## MOPO

*Мы из тени прошлого вышли,
В свет грядущего не вошли,
Нам кричали, а мы не слышали,
Мы самих себя не нашли.

Наши тайны остались с нами,
В той далекой далекой стране,
Как луч солнца в оконной раме,
Вспыхнем мы и угаснем в огне.

Наши дети про нас забудут,
Песен тоже про нас не споют,
И цветов не навалят груды,
И не выпьют, и не нальют.

Мы зависли между мирами,
И остались - не те и не эти,
Мы судьбу свою выбрали сами,
Дети проклятого столетия!
*

----------


## Markovich

> Ах, красавец Серёга Есенин!
> Полюбил он, вне всяких сомнений,
> Танцовщицу нерусскую страстно!
> Что ж, Судьба, ты к нему так ненастна?!
> Иль стихи он писал не такие,
> Вспоминая про годы лихие?
> О любви к белоствольным берёзкам,
> К красоте нашей русской неброской,
> К сестре Шуре и к матушке милой,
> ...


Сообщение от МОРО 
Но поэт не чураясь сомнений,
Полюбил Айседору Дункан!

*Красивая песня о Айседоре Дункан!-*

http://www.laminortv.ru/488/?id=2642

----------


## MOPO

*Храни меня мой Талисман,
От всех невзгод и горестей,
От трусости и от обмана,
И от печальной повести!

От вечной суеты мирской,
И от друзей предательства,
Храни от подлости людской,
Презревшей обязательства!

Храни от лживых языков,
От зависти обереги,
И от тщеславия оков,
Мне уберечься помоги!

*

----------


## Skadi

> Храни меня мой Талисман


 :flower:

----------


## MOPO

*Одинокая звезда ...
Не молчи!
Снова руки крутят мне...
Палачи!
Ты желание мое..
Угадай!
Помоги и унеси...
Прямо в Рай!
Нету сил уже терпеть....
Эту боль!
Сыпят мне на раны свежие...
Соль!
Одинокая звезда...
Помоги!
Сделай так, чтоб не достали...
Враги!
Сделай так, чтоб я вернулся....
Домой!
Сделай так, чтоб я опять стал...
Живой!
Сделай так, чтобы не плакала...
Мама!
Пусть на сердце ей прольется...
Бальзамом!
Вся любовь, что в царстве вечном....
Хранится!
Сил мне дай звезда разрушить...
Темницу!
*

----------


## oskar_65

> Сделай так, чтоб я вернулся....
> Домой!
> Сделай так, чтоб я опять стал...
> Живой!
> Сделай так, чтобы не плакала...
> Мама!
> Пусть на сердце ей прольется...
> Бальзамом!


Сила!
Зацепило.  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## PAN

> Сила!


Да...

*МОРО*,
 Олег... :br:

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## aigul

*МОРО*, просто нет слов! :Aga:

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## aigul

ОЛЕЖКА! УДАЧИ ТЕБЕ В НОВОМ ГОДУ! ЛЮБВИ , СЧАСТЬЯ И  ИСПОЛНЕНИЯ ВСЕХ ЖЕЛАНИЙ!

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## MOPO

*oskar_65*,
*aigul*,
*PAN*,

Спасибо огромное за оценку и внимание!!!!!!! 
Лена - спасибо огромное за поздравление!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## aigul

*МОРО*, ну мы ждем твоих стихов! Очень очень!

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## MOPO

*Ты плачь зима,
И скорбно ели ветви опустите,
И слезы злые не суши мороз,
А музыка пускай звучит потише,
И черной краской звезды зачерните,
Пусть алым станет путь от алых роз..
.... к  его могиле......

Тоска удавкой придавила горло,
И водкой ледяной дыханье сперло,
Нательный крестик - траурной тесьмой,
Девятый день как друга нет со мной!
*

----------


## Skadi

> Девятый день как друга нет со мной!


*Друзей теряем мы...Нет слов,
как это больно!
Тупая боль...кулак о стол
и хрип: 'Довольно!'
Набатный звон вовсю
закладывает уши,
И смысла разуму нет
прокричать: 'Послушай!'
Душа его теперь свободная,
как птица...
Мне ж горький факт - он по ночам
лишь будет сниться...
Нательный крестик его
в траурной тесьме...
Друг не пожмёт, как прежде,
руку крепко мне...
В немом бессилье мне ронять
солёны слёзы...
В душе зима...лёд сердце
заморозил...
Девятый день живёт мой друг
в ином миру,
А я ... не чувствую мороза 
на ветру...
*

*Олежек, держись, милый....держись!*

----------


## MOPO

*Skadi*,
Спасибо Оля

----------


## Skadi

*МОРО*,
Будем жить, Олеж!

----------


## ELA1

и ....? :frown:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Одинокая звезда ...
> Не молчи!
> Снова руки крутят мне...
> Палачи!
> Ты желание мое..
> Угадай!
> Помоги и унеси...
> Прямо в Рай!
> Нету сил уже терпеть....
> ...


Знаешь Олег, а я слышу твой стих песней. Обалденной песней, за которую скажут все, кто прошёл все эти "мясорубки" - СПАСИБО!.......... 
Слов нет! Действительно - СИЛА! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## Лев

> Знаешь Олег, а я слышу твой стих песней.


Мало слышать песней стих :Aga: 
Больше - сделай его песней.
Петь ты можешь, голос лих :Ok: 
Так-то будет интересней:smile:

----------


## Skadi

Друзья уходят...
И - как знать - быть может, где-то
За нас они замолвят слово пред Творцом,
Чтоб не терзала боль о песне недопетой
Их, посылая злые слёзы на лицо...

Друзья уходят...
Млечный путь - дорога в Вечность.
Настанет наш черёд уйти в седой туман...
Уйди, тоска! Не обнимай меня за плечи!
Я проживу свой срок, Судьбою что мне дан!

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## Витка

*Skadi*, Оля, очень душевно! Спаисбо большое!!!

----------


## Очарование

Я редко захожу сюда, читаю...
И каждый раз как в душу попадаю,
Здесь собраны желания, мечты,
Здесь страх и ненависть, здесь чьи-то сны...
Здесь то любовь и страсть пылают,
То крик души, и танец в памяти всплывает...
Пиши, твори, с тобою муза вечна,
Твоим стихам жить бесконечно!

----------

MOPO (11.11.2016)

----------


## Витка

*Очарование*, Дашуля, прям в точку!!! вдохновительница ты наша!!!!
И не забывай про свою тему!!! А то долго что-то не пишешь в ней!!!

----------


## Очарование

> А то долго что-то не пишешь в ней!!!


Викуль, спасибо! Но что-то так все ровно и стабильно, что как-то не пишется))))))

----------


## Skadi

Такое ожидание - до звона!
Ещё чуть-чуть - и лопнет тетива...
Вновь разочарования до стона
Нельзя сдержать. Поэзии слова
Давно уж просят вырваться из плена
Тоски, отчаянья сюда, послав привет
Своим друзьям, что верят - несомненно
Подарит Моро строчек своих свет!  :Aga: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1032978.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## MOPO

*Skadi*,
 :flower:

----------


## MOPO

*И снова заполночь пустые разговоры,
Плохие песни, скучные стихи,
И снова я хочу уехать в горы,
От этих дармоедов от сохи!

Сбежать от плесени, дерьма и фальши,
От намерзевших петухов, кукушек,
И тошно от того, что будет дальше,
Эх, дайте водки ... да налейте в кружек!

Я не поэт ....  я просто выпил много,
И все душою норовлю раздеться,
А кину карты  ... дальняя дорога,
Да дама пик.. на пламенное сердце!
*

----------


## MOPO

*Привет браток,
Куда пропал? 
Последний год,
Тебя я не видал!
Последний раз ...
В тот черный день,
Не стало нас,
Ты - вверх, я в тень!
Где был, что ел?
С кем пай делил?
Был слишком смел,
А я .... запил!
Вот так вот, брат,
Шальные дни,
Я виноват,
Мы вновь .. одни!
Прости, сглупил,
Недобежал,
Недолюбил,
И ... недожал!
Не стал как ты,
Не тот закал,
Ты - Человек,
А я - шакал!
И тошно так,
Ты не смотри...
Гоню левак,
Душа горит!
Душа болит,
Налил бы .. брат,
Кто говорит?
Понтий Пилат!*

----------


## Skadi

> Душа горит!
> Душа болит,


Постылый круг
вокруг разлук.
Где сердца стук -
Там память мук.
Глазами жгу
назло врагу.
Его смешок 
слезе помог -
Сочится боль,
сведя на ноль
То, чем смеялось...
Хотеть усталось...
Мой ангел здесь,
А я вот...есть?

----------


## Витка

*МОРО*,
*Skadi*,
 обожаю, когда вы пишете в таком стиле! Да ещё и отвечая друг другу, ассоциируется с душевным разговором по телефону старых, добрых друзей... Класс!!!
Спасибо вам обоим за творчество!

----------


## MOPO

*Где ж ты песня моя позабытая,
Та которая совсем не печальная,
Где ж ты дверца моя в рай незакрытая,
Лишь горит во тьме свеча поминальная!

Лишь сосною домовина пропахшая,
Да полОтнищем завешано зеркало,
И душа больная, в общем, пропавшая,
Жизнь испортила и смерть исковеркала!

Не ко времени теперь злые проводы,
Да слезливые до дрожи прощания,
Я молю, мой бог, не дай только повода,
Не исполнить все мои обещания!

Я молю тебя, не дай мне осЕриться,
Слаб я, Господи, и все не ко времени,
Мне в тебя теперь все больше не вериться,
Вот и пью, чтоб скинуть чуточку бремени!
*

----------


## Skadi

> Я не поэт ....  я просто выпил много,
> И все душою норовлю раздеться


Я не поэт. Я – просто человек,
Попал который, может, не в свой век,
Не в те года…ах, злое лихолетье,
Где щедро рассыпают междометья,
А на желание душою приоткрыться -
В ответ оскал и…хочется напиться!
Где ж лебеди? Вокруг одни кукушки
Да петухи…полней налейте кружку!
Ах, чёрт…саднит как пламенное сердце!
На даму-пик глядеть, не наглядеться…
Уеду в горы, зачерпну седого снега,
Осадок грязи смою сладкой негой
И засмеюсь, готовый к столкновеньям,
В душе лелея лучших чувств растенья.

----------


## MOPO

*Бокал вина на огонек свечи,
Рубином алым отблеск на глазах,
Давай с тобой немного помолчим,
Ночь скроет наших мыслей образА.

Ночь скроет все изъяны бытия,
Украсит все осколками мечты,
И станем очень близки - ты и я,
Всего на миг.. мы вместе.. я и ты!
*

----------


## Skadi

> Бокал вина на огонек свечи,
> Рубином алым отблеск на глазах,
> Давай с тобой немного помолчим


Я не смотрю  в твои глаза,
Но чувствую тепло.
В густых ресницах бирюза -
Ласкает взгляд стекло.
Наощупь не определить,
Где пальцев твоих след.
Сумел ты так вино налить,
Пьяна – сомнений нет!
Покинув свой незримый плен,
Смешались чувства вдруг…
Неясный облик перемен –
Мой радостный испуг.
Как хорошо, что мы молчим,
Поймав одну волну.
Как, молча, многого хотим,
Найдя свою весну.
Ни ‘да’, ни ‘нет’, и взгляды вскользь,
Бокал вино к губам.
На дне – всё то, что не сбылось,
А вся реальность – нам!

----------


## Витка

*Skadi*, ты так великолепно выразила мои мысли по поводу стихотворения Олега, что даже сказать вообще нечего, хотя попробую...




> Бокал вина на огонек свечи,
> Рубином алым отблеск на глазах,
> Давай с тобой немного помолчим,
> Ночь скроет наших мыслей образА.


Мы молча пьём кровавое вино
И думаем о том:
Что было - так и быть должно...
И вспоминаем дом,
Где можно было рядом помолчать,
И думать о своём,
По взгляду лёгкому понять,
Что мы сейчас споём...
И лёгкой мыслью уловить
Желанья и мечты...
Тот дом мог нас объединить,
Но... передумал ты... :)))))
И до сих пор понять я не могу,
Какая вспышка вдруг?
Ты испугался потому,
Что ускользнула с губ? :))))))
Всё это в прошлом, далеко,
Забыто и прошло...
Но, помолчим, дружок с вином
И вспомним, что былО...

Что-то такое сумбурное вышло у  меня, простите...

----------

MOPO (17.12.2016)

----------


## MOPO

*Skadi*,
 :flower:  Оля - спасибо огромное! Как всегда - замечательно!

----------


## MOPO

*Витка*,
 :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*МОРО*,
Олег, просто не знаю, что происходит...как накатывает...и не могу успокоиться, пока не напишу в ответ...вот же...:smile: 
*Витка*,
Вик, ты во всём талантлива - мне невероятно приятно всё, что ты делаешь! kiss :flower:

----------


## Очарование

*Skadi*,
 красиво...

----------


## Skadi

*Очарование*,
Дашуль, привет! Это всё Олег...его стихи очень откликаются  :Aga:

----------


## MOPO

*Ты - мое зеркало мира,
Вера, Надежда ... и Боль,
Спит Император пломбира,
Спит неубитая моль,

Вечер, наполненный страстью,
И пинтой дешевой бурды,
Склонные к подобострастью,
Мы все ж не сойдем с борозды!

О, эти никчемные грезы,
И все бестолковые сны,
Пусть там только чайные розы,
Что недостоят до весны!

И пусть ... не до этого вовсе,
Мне ближе хмельное вино,
И милая ... не тревожься,
Поверь, мне уже все равно!*

----------


## Валерьевна

> Рубином алым отблеск на глазах,





> Украсит все осколками мечты,





> Ты - мое зеркало мира,





> И милая ... не тревожься,


_И многое, многое, многое...._

Вы, почему зовётесь ДОКТОР ЗЛО?
У Вас такое милое лицо
И эта шляпа – «говорит», что Вы – романтик,
И взгляд Ваш "намекает", Вы – галантен.
Вот и стихи,  о многом мне «сказали»
Я вывод сделала….
       Вы иронично так себя назвали?!?!   :Aga:

----------

MOPO (30.11.2016)

----------


## Skadi

> Мне ближе хмельное вино,
> И милая ... не тревожься,
> Поверь, мне уже все равно!


Когда-то ожившие грёзы –
Бутоны губами ласкал!
Теперь мне увядшие розы –
Любви умеревшей оскал.

Ты мне улыбаешься мило  –
Пленительный блеск алых губ...
Со мой это всё уже было -
Тебе симпатичен, не люб.

Заранее предупреждаю,
Усмешку внутри затая,
Не лёд я, но весь не растаю,
Тебе комплименты даря.

Сменились на новые розы -
Как сладостен их аромат!
Спокоен я в ласковых грёзах.
Ты счастлива? За тебя рад!

----------


## MOPO

*И многое, многое, многое ...
Прошло и пройдет ... как нам подиум,
Но только вот ... сердца не трогая,
Прости и прощай моя родина!

Не злись, что вот с маленькой буковки,
Вот так вот с тобою попрощался я,
Жалела ты маковки, луковки,
Когда по тебе побирался я!

Ты ядом спасенья пропитана,
И пошлой, хмельною веселостью,
Ты кровью и потом воспитана,
И предана высшею совестью!

Ты много сердец искалечила,
Пусть нашими душами вскормлена,
Хоть Зло ты и очеловечила,
Мы живы, поем, мы не сломлены!!!!!!*

----------


## MOPO

ответ на отклик по стихотворению о Хатико

*Пускай минувшее вернется,
Пусть нет надежды, но однажды,
Хоть жизнь одна всего дается,
Но мы войдем в ту реку дважды!*

----------


## Skadi

> Не злись, что вот с маленькой буковки...
> Жалела ты маковки, луковки,
> Когда по тебе побирался я!


Прости мне мысли мои вслух
За выбор одного из двух:
Пойти звездой на подиум
Иль врозь с тобою, родина!
Прости, что с малой буковки –
Ты ж пожалела луковки,
Когда пришлось несладко мне…
Теперь тоска моя вдвойне
Терзает душу праведну
За то, что не могу ко дну,
За то, что зло – исчадье ада –
Один не спрячу за ограду…
Я честен и…бывает, пью
И…вспоминаю рожь твою,
Игру лучей на озерце,
Свою улыбку на лице,
Когда тепло я ощущал
Твоё…теперь циничным стал.
Со мной была, когда я рос!
Один шагнул в разрывы гроз.
Тебе по нраву сердца рушить
И наблюдать, как зло задушит?
Коль нет, так дай мне этот шанс -
Жить честно, не впадая в транс.
Почувствую, что я – не кукла,
Тебя впишу с заглавной буквы!

----------


## MOPO

*Долгая дорога,
Образ в пустоте,
Крест на ровном месте,
Мальчик на кресте.

Вдоволь не напиться,
Пуст уже родник,
Наземь не спуститься,
Перекушен крик!

Грохот водопада,
Тих, как шепот волн,
Кто ушел на запад,
Кто исчез как сон!

Звезды рядом с солнцем,
И еще .... луна,
Держится за гвоздик,
В продолженье сна!
*

----------


## aigul

*МОРО*, Олежка!Прочла , какое-то чувство непонятное, странное. И почему-то сразу всплывают ещё образы! Интересний стих!

----------


## MOPO

*aigul*,
это писалось в 92 г. - так что сам не могу вспомнить - что тогда испытывал

----------


## Валерьевна

> Не злись, что вот с маленькой буковки,
> Вот так вот с тобою попрощался я,





> Ты кровью и потом воспитана,
> И предана высшею совестью!





> Хоть Зло ты и очеловечила,
> Мы живы, поем, мы не сломлены!!!!!!


_Как здорово у Вас получилось! Обращение  к Родине с упрёком, но не озлобленного человека, а понимающего и  прощающего её, и даже, рискну предположить, человека, оправдывающего свою Родину и доказывающего самому себе, что он её частичка, но частичка хорошая. А значит для  Родины ничего не потеряно, если живы Мы, поём Мы, и не ломаемся. Правильно я поняла и почувствовала? И ведь не просто выживаем, а ЖИВЁМ…_

----------


## Валерьевна

> Тебе по нраву сердца рушить
> И наблюдать, как зло задушит?
> Коль нет, так дай мне этот шанс -
> Жить честно, не впадая в транс.
> Почувствую, что я – не кукла,
> Тебя впишу с заглавной буквы!


Жёстко, честно, и как всегда чудесно!!! :flower: 
_Природа  женщины хрупка,
Но, если что.… Не дрогнет написать рука
То, что внутри стучит в груди, в мозгу
Что наболело, что не всегда сказать  могу…
_

----------


## Валерьевна

> Кто ушел на запад,
> Кто исчез как сон!


_Главное смотреть не  друг на друга, а в одном направлении…
Позитивчик  для Вас, тоже из 90-х_
*ПЛЕЧОМ К ПЛЕЧУ*
Встань со мной к плечу плечом
Будет горе нипочём.
Сделай вдох, а выдох я.
Мы уже почти друзья.
Радость щедро раздели,
Даже если я вдали
Помогу принять решенье
Может, будет утешенье
Подари свою улыбку
Станет радостней вдвойне
Покажи свою ошибку,
Отвечать тебе и мне
В дом беда пришла, не бойся!
Вместе беды нипочём!
Только если скажут: «Стройся!»
Становись к плечу плечом!

----------


## Skadi

> Долгая дорога,
> Образ в пустоте


Долгая дорога,
Путник в темноте
Поминает Бога
В пройденной версте.

Пилигрим усталый
К посоху приник,
Звёздам отраженье –
Высохший родник.

Плещется в лампаде
Малый огонёк…
Кому – путь на Запад, 
Кому – на Восток.

Удивляться глупо –
На гвозде – Луна…
Путник идёт дальше,
Ему не до сна.

----------


## MOPO

*И опять - стакан за стаканом,
Злой отравы пустое питье,
Я за барною стойкою пьяной,
Пью за злое свое нежитье!

В серой пыли и траурной маске,
И в угаре чадащих свечей,
Бесконечно печальная сказка,
В шуме пьяных, никчемных речей!

На безвременье всех откровений,
Остается последний ответ:
"После третьей  - не будет сомнений,
После пятой - откроется свет!"
*

----------


## Лев

> "После третьей - не будет сомнений,
> После пятой - откроется свет!"


Будет всё от Рая до Ада -
Ну, а будет любимая рада?:rolleyes:

----------


## Витка

> Будет всё от Рая до Ада -
> Ну, а будет любимая рада?


_Ну, а будет любимая РЯДОМ????_  :Aga: :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Ну, а будет любимая РЯДОМ????


Если вместе, стакан за стаканом,
Постигая дурман за дурманом...:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> И опять - стакан за стаканом,
> Злой отравы пустое питье,
> Я за барною стойкою пьяной,
> Пью за злое свое нежитье!


А и пусть опять я держу стакан,
А и снова пусть в голове дурман.
Может, выгляжу и не стойким я,
Заглушая так мысли горькие.
Кто-то что спросил – не послышалось,
В танце отказал – зря обиделась.
Покрутись с другим, а мне некогда -
Со мной лишь сейчас все мои года.
Раньше нравилась очень радуга,
А теперь люблю горьку ягоду.
В ней – реальности отражение,
В сладкой ягоде – лишь сомнения.
Сколько было их, этих рюмочек?..
Блин, достали все эти юбочки!..
Пятой рюмочке я скажу: 'Привет!
Помоги хоть ты мне увидеть свет…'

:wink:

----------


## Skadi

*МОРО*,
*Олеж, Христос Воскресе! 
*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1061674m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## MOPO

*И как бритвой по душе кочевой,
Свежий ветер да ночной небосвод,
Перечеркнуто навеки судьбой,
Предначертан час, и месяц, и год!

Где ж та степь, и где та воля моя,
Злой удавкой галстук от месье Жан Пату,
Не седлать мне вороного коня,
Несвобода выпала на роду!

Только сердцу не прикажешь молчать,
За решеткой не согласное жить,
Сердцу б только о свободе кричать,
Несвободное не может любить!

Сердце против пяти дней из семи,
Сердце жаждет встретить каждый рассвет,
И огнем глоток Мартин де Реми,
Пусть недолгих, но своих бурных лет!*

----------


## MOPO

*И я пью со своим одиночеством,
Каждый вечер бокал за бокалом,
Алкоголик? Да к черту пророчества,
Мне бутылки 0,5 уже мало!

И все звезды уже пересчитаны,
И сигара почти на нуле,
Эй, подруга, ну где это видано,
Чтоб бокалами... да Божоле?

А потом и коньяк пятизвездочный,
Пусть Армянский, и к черту сомнения
Эй, подруга, давай сверхурочно,
Сложим наши с тобой сочленения!*

----------


## Skadi

> И я пью со своим одиночеством


Сквозь бокал посмотрел на подругу:
Ну и ну, кто ж так пьёт Божоле?!..
Вздох. События те же. По кругу.
И всё тот же набор на столе…

Натюрморт не меняется? – славно!
Постоянство хоть в чём-то – пусть так.
Месяц с неба кивал мне недавно,
А сейчас в небе - лунный пятак.

Э-хе-хе…что там, кстати, с подругой?
Божоле пьёт, как дома компот!..
Пригласить надо было бы друга…
Блин, что ж так не везёт!..

С ней сложить, что ли, мне сочленения
Сверхурочно?.. хороший коньяк!
Пятизвёздочный выбьет сомнения,
Сгладит всё, до него что не так.

----------


## MOPO

*Вот бы так,
Насовсем или нет,
Сотни отнятых лет,
Просто так!

А потом Рубежи,
Крепостною стеной,
Беспонтовой страной,
Рубежи как ножи!

Полоснул стропорез,
Купол вверх и погас,
Запасной в этот раз ...
Лишний вес...

Бесконечный полет,
Так летать - это дар,
Пол-минуты - удар,
... как об лед! *

----------


## Skadi

> Вот бы так,
> Насовсем или нет,
> Сотни отнятых лет,
> Просто так!


Возникли свои ассоциации...

_Вот бы так: 
Насовсем вместо нет!
Мне понравился б этот ответ!
Сожаленье из прожитых лет
Спрятать так, чтоб не застило свет!

Грани всех рубежей –
Стрелы острых ножей.
Всё ж, без росписи
Сдать их бессилью!
А вперёд посмотреть –
Всё странней и странней,
Станет так же когда-нибудь былью.

Купол неба – запасника нет!
Бог дал – снова встречаю рассвет!
Даже если об лёд – исключений где нет?
Усмехаюсь – на то свой секрет._

----------


## MOPO

*Вот бы частичку вечности,
В знак такой хрупкой благости,
И просто отречься от серости,
Как от преступной слабости!

Отречься от нерешительности,
Что равносильна трусости,
И так постыдна по длительности,
И так мерзка до гнусности!

Вот бы отречься от малого,
В пользу всего настоящего,
И оседлав зверя шалого,
Отринуть все неподходящее!

Вот бы немножко праздника,
Что бы забыть ожидание,
Для вечного безобразника,
Заслуженное наказание!*

----------


## aigul

Сделай же шаг для радости,
К земному и настоящему,
Молча прощая слабости,
В спину тебе дышащему. 

Воть кламбурчик! :Ha: 
 Олежка :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

> Вот бы частичку вечности,
> В знак такой хрупкой благости,
> И просто отречься от серости


*Я бы нырнула в Вечность,
Чтоб испытать наслажденье –
Не ощущать быстротечность –
Вихрь временного круженья!

Я бы смеялась от смелости
Собственной, даже наглости!
Всё остальное приелось мне!
Хватит вариться в малости!

Тронуть созвездия яркие –
Дивные эти картинки –
Порассказали бы всякого,
Звёзд не скрывая лики…

Вот это был бы праздник!
Ох, как душа бы пела! 
Некому было бы сглазить –
Только…вернуться б хотела.*

----------


## MOPO

*Ну вот и все,
Горит зеленый свет,
Лед тронулся,
И нет пути назад!

Стихи БасЕ,
Несказанный ответ,
И в том вине,
Незрелый виноград!

Гитары грусть,
И запах полынИ,
И третья ночь,
Тревожна и пуста!

И больно пусть,
И призрачны огни,
Навеки прочь,
И с чистого листа!
*

----------


## Skadi

Открылся путь -
Привет, зелёный свет!
Ты что ж так долго?
Я устал от ожиданий,

От вечных поисков
И ненавистных "нет"
От тьмы сомнений,
Состояния "на грани"!

Ну, слава Богу,
Можно с чистого листа!
Звенеть гитарой,
Отпустить в былое страсти.

Эх, наша жизнь,
Ты, всё ж, такая суета!
Но сердцем я
Вне зоны твоей власти!

----------


## MOPO

*И каждому шуту,
По мокрому кнуту,
Замоченному в соли и вине,
Пусть молча покричит,
Иль громко помолчит,
И пусть найдет спасение в огне!

И рот шуту заткнуть,
Рассплавленную ртуть,
Туда залить,
Чтоб Шут не смог шутить!

Во славу короля,
И не корысти для,
Шуту не дать сказать,
На дыбу привязать!

Печально если так,
Что всех умней дурак,
И Добродетель – Грех,
А Шут храбрее всех!
*

----------


## PAN

> И каждому


 :br: ...

Олег... Мне и раньше были понятны твои стихи...
А сейчас, когда я видел глаза их автора - они становятся для меня живыми...

Положи в портфель конверт... На лицевой стороне конверта напиши - "На встречу!"
Это для денег - начинай складывать... :Aga: 

Да, и ещё положи туда записку следующего содержания:




> Не забыть на встречу привезти хотя бы две сигары - выкурим с PANом...


...:biggrin:

----------


## MOPO

> Да, и ещё положи туда записку следующего содержания:
> 
> Цитата:
> Не забыть на встречу привезти хотя бы две сигары - выкурим с PANом...


Паша - уже приготовил и конверт и коробочку для сигар :biggrin:

----------


## Очарование

> коробочку для сигар


Сигары с меня...должок... :Oj:

----------


## PAN

> Сигары с меня..


Даша... С нами курить будешь???...:rolleyes:

----------


## Очарование

Буду, только Вы -сигары! Я свой "вог" :smile:

----------


## MOPO

Опять луна на этом небе светит,
И те же звезды так же холодны,
Опять вопросы... кто на них ответит?
Да и ответы .... так ли уж нужны?

----------


## Валерьевна

> Опять вопросы... кто на них ответит?
> Да и ответы .... так ли уж нужны?


Люблю! Уже люблю!
А может быть теперь?
Ответы звёзд ловлю…
Судьба, удостоверь!

----------

MOPO (30.11.2016)

----------


## Skadi

> Опять вопросы... кто на них ответит?
> Да и ответы .... так ли уж нужны?


*Задай вопрос – 
пусть унесётся к звёздам,
Они его 
пошлют другим мирам.
Ответ – увы! – 
лишь окончанье грёзам...
И вновь действительность
швырнёт тебя ветрам.*

----------


## MOPO

К*огда надежды не осталось,
Жизнь в колее утрамбовалась,
И каждый день одно и тоже,
Дни-близнецы на ночь похожи!
Тяжелый сон, с утра - похмелье,
Прогулка с псом - души веселье,
Душ, завтрак, утренний вояж,
Конечно пробки, стоп - форсаж!
Работа, деньги, запах кофе,
И снова кофе, вновь и вновь,
Обед в грузинском ресторане,
Потом коньяк с друзьями в бане!
Потом домой - прогулка с псом,
И снова в душ, тяжелый сон!

Жизнь замкнута была в кольцо,
Но..вдруг ... смотрю.. твое лицо,
Твои глаза, улыбка, смех,
Ты ангел, но и смертный грех!

Остановила карусель,
Я пьян тобой, и к черту хмель!*

----------


## Skadi

> Жизнь замкнута была в кольцо,
> Но..вдруг ... смотрю.. твое лицо...
> Остановила карусель


Слава Богу! :smile: :flower:

----------


## MOPO

*Ты нигде - и не там и не здесь,
Я нигде - и не часть и не весь,
Мы исчезли, как будто нас не было,
Мы взорвались как адская смесь!

Вновь наступит рассвет, 
А нас нет!
Ищем тысячу лет,
Ответ!
Только острой иглой,
Между мной и тобой!
Минарет!*

----------


## PAN

Снова...
Острым... как слово...
Движением... 
МОРО качает сияне сфер...
Флибустьер...)))
Воплощение 
Вечной  Фудзи картинности ...
Шляпа на нем...
Ночью и днем...
И лицо - отраженье невинности...)))

Олег... :br:

----------


## MOPO

*PAN*,
Паша ...  :Pivo:

----------


## Skadi

> Ты нигде - и не там и не здесь,
> Я нигде - и не часть и не весь


_Я - нигде и ты - нигде,
Не найти друг друга.
Не спасёшь меня в беде,
Милая подруга.
И тебе не помогу...
Разве что, заочно
Все желанья сберегу,
Веря, что есть мочи,
Что настанет день и час -
Явимся из плена,
Только б свет в нас не погас,
Что сильнее тлена..._

----------


## Skadi

> Вновь наступит рассвет, 
> А нас нет!
> Ищем тысячу лет,
> Ответ!


_Вновь наступит рассвет,
и ответ
Сам собой прозвучит,
не озвучан -
Мы с тобой и сквозь
тысячу лет
Будем песнями душ
неразлучны!_

*МОРО*,
:smile: :flower:

----------


## Очарование

Олег! Ну и где новые творения?:wink:

----------


## MOPO

*Туда в никуда, 
Насовсем или нет,
Одна ерунда,
Уже тысячу лет!

Одна ерунда,
На пороге веков,
Стирает года,
На сорок сроков!

Не сбыться не может,
И сбыться никак,
И кто-то поможет,
Наверно дурак!

Такая вот штука,
Я - пан, ты - не пан,
Входите без стука,
Снимайте жупан!

Налейте горилки,
Берите стакан,
И благословите,
... пустая строка!*

----------


## Skadi

> Туда в никуда, 
> Насовсем или нет,
> Одна ерунда,
> Уже тысячу лет!


_Туда в никуда,
И без эха привет…
Одна ерунда,
А хотел бы в рассвет!

Одна маята
Сквозь потерянный свет,
Так и не взятА
Суть, чем полон Завет.

Казалось, не может
Не сбыться никак...
В надежде поможет,
Быть может, дурак,

Кто верит и скажет:
- Ты – пан!
- Да? 
- Ага!
- А где моя стража?!
 Что, любит бега?

Сними-ка жупанчик,
Давай без затей!
Плесни-ка в стаканчик,
За здравье испей!

Ну, будем.
Ты, Господи, благослови!
ЧуднЫе мы люди…
За то нас прости!_

*МОРО*,
:rolleyes:

----------


## Очарование

Впервые не грустно.
На улице дождь.
И пусто. Не пусто.
Уже не поймешь.

Привычная рифма.
Скопирован стиль.
Кафе как обычно.
И гул от машин.

Осенние встречи.
Прохлада ветров.
Впервые не грустно.
Никто не замерз.

----------


## MOPO

*Мои бывшие и позабытые,
Мысли схожие до идентичности,
Двери кованные, закрытые,
И в пыли со времен культа личности!

Мои бывшие и хорошие,
И до времени захороненные,
Только спрятан за пазухой нож,
И слова - до поры необроненные!

Мои прежние, злые и добрые,
Получается все не ко времени,
И затянет судьба шею "коброй",
И заставит шагать у стремени!
*

----------


## Skadi

> Мои бывшие и позабытые...
> Мои бывшие и хорошие...
> Только спрятан за пазухой нож...
> Мои прежние, злые и добрые...


Дохнуло Есениным...

----------


## MOPO

*Skadi*,
Эх, Оля, обязательно приеду к вам - в музей Сергея!  :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> Эх, Оля, обязательно приеду к вам - в музей Сергея!


Олег, а я завтра еду к Серёге в гости! У него юбилей - 115 лет со дня рождения!
Каждый год 3 октября езжу к нему с подарком (стихами, посвящёнными ему) - это уже стало традицией. Скорей всего, завтра в Константиново будет большой праздничный концерт - наверняка увижу кучу знакомых артистов! Многие из них (с кем учились вместе) уже давно имеют свои прославленные коллективы и...сидят в жюри, бывает, когда выступают мои воспитанники... 
Ох, хороша осень в это время! Уверена - получу завтра потрясающее удовольствие! :rolleyes:

----------

MOPO (15.12.2016)

----------


## MOPO

*Не в туманном, пустынном безмолвии,
Собираю простые ответы,
Я гуляю дорожками темными,
Провожаю остывшее лето!

И часами смотрю на созвездия,
Все пытаюсь найти неоткрытые,
И гоню прочь дурные известия,
Вспоминая свое, позабытое!

Не депрессия, нет, просто душеньке
не хватает ступеньки для радости,
может где-то кого не дослушал я,
Иль хлебнул через край бесноватости!

Может где-то недОдал прощения,
Отказал тем кто вовсе отчаялся,
Вновь приходят былые сомнения,
Не раскаялся? Нет, не раскаялся!
*

----------


## LINSLI

Не депрессия, нет, просто душеньке
не хватает ступеньки для радости,
может где-то кого не дослушал я,
Иль хлебнул через край бесноватости!

Где-то... что-то подобное у меня сейчас. Спасибо...лучше и не сказал бы.

----------


## Kliakca

> не хватает ступеньки для радости,
> может где-то кого не дослушал я,
> Иль хлебнул через край бесноватости!


За эти слова не жалко и спасибо сказать. :flower: 
Подожду когда опция будет доступна.

----------


## Очарование

> *Не в туманном, пустынном безмолвии,
> Собираю простые ответы,
> Я гуляю дорожками темными,
> Провожаю остывшее лето!
> 
> И часами смотрю на созвездия,
> Все пытаюсь найти неоткрытые,
> И гоню прочь дурные известия,
> Вспоминая свое, позабытое!
> ...


Сразил.......... Очень здорово написано!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Не депрессия, нет, просто душеньке
> не хватает ступеньки для радости


_Частенько так бывает. Ты верно сказал, Олег._

----------


## MOPO

*И снова вернулась Осень,
И прочно у нас прописалась,
Дождливо-нудящая просинь,
И листьев почти не осталось!

И стонут меланхоличные,
Высоковольтные струны,
А на домах безразличных,
Черным по желтому - руны!

Лишь вечно-голодный нищий,
На свалках листву пиная,
Что-то по бакам ищет,
Зануду-ноябрь проклиная!*

----------


## Очарование

> *
> 
> Лишь вечно-голодный нищий,
> На свалках листву пиная,
> Что-то по бакам ищет,
> Зануду-ноябрь проклиная!*


 грустно....

----------


## MOPO

Сегодня вернулся из коротенькой поездки в Бежецк, где побывал у памятника сразу трем поэтам, которыми я искренне восхищаюсь (хотя один из них все таки больше Философ) - Анне Ахматовой, Льву Гумилеву и Николаю Гумилеву!!!

----------


## MOPO

*Не предать, не сломаться, не сгинуть во тьме,
Уходить навсегда, но вернуться,
В камне, в золоте или в обычном дерьме,
Боже, дай только силы проснуться!

Боже, выключи этот пронзительный свет,
Блик свечи мне милей во стократ,
Я кричу, но не слышу ... не слышу ответ,
Что дороже мне сотни наград!*

----------


## PAN

> Не предать,


 :Ok: ...

----------


## MOPO

*Припорошена судьба белым,
То ли снегом, а не то мелом,
И уводит далеко в осень,
Белоснежных облаков проседь!

Не кори меня Любава-девИца,
Что порой тебе ночами не спится,
Ты прости, я не такой вовсе,
Я впервые полюбил Осень!

Что теперь мне терема и палаты,
Может там мне до сих пор все и рады,
Только нет в палатах этих покоя,
Стало мне теперь милее другое!

Стало мне теперь милее ненастье,
В буреломах где-то спрятано счастье,
Я свободен на четыре сторонки,
Брат мой ветер, ну а друг - дождик звонкий!

Не кори меня Любава-девИца,
Не смогу я быть с тобой до зарницы,
На опушке лесной, среди сосен,
Я впервые полюбил Осень!*

----------


## Витка

Песня про зиму баллада получилась!

----------


## Kliakca

> Я впервые полюбил Осень!


Спасибо, Олежик, понравилось.

----------


## Skadi

> Не предать, не сломаться, не сгинуть во тьме,
> Уходить навсегда, но вернуться


_Не предать, не сломаться, не сгинуть во тьме,
Уходить навсегда, но вернуться!
В доброте и любви - самом лучшем в себе -
Не позволить другим обмануться!_

----------


## Очарование

Колбаса и вино,
Это было давно,
Это был просто 
Мой день рождения.

По душам говорить,
Из бокала допить,
И под утро уйти
В настроение.

А потом города,
Поезда как всегда,
Пролетела зима 
И две осени,

И вино на столе,
И опять в декабре...
Мысль мелькнет в голове...
Колбаса...божеле....

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********org/1112594.gif[/IMG]

----------


## MOPO

постпраздничный синдром ))))

*Белым, пребелым,
Солнечным мелом,
Я нарисую праздник несмело!

Чтобы смеяться,
Чтоб веселиться,
Чтобы улыбки были на лицах!

Чтобы метели,
Прочь улетели,
И возвращаться обратно не смели!

Друзья и подруги,
Возьмемся за руки,
Пусть будут счастливы дети и внуки!

На всем белом свете,
На этой планете,
И даже на самой далекой комете!

Яркие краски,
Волшебные сказки,
Сны так реальны,
Порою печальны!
С прошлым простимся,
Сейчас веселимся,
А после ... проснемся
со всем разберемся!*

----------


## PAN

*MOPO*

На языке моих предков "моро" означает  - ПЕСНЯ...

Олег... :br:

----------


## MOPO

*Воскреси меня в прошлую среду,
В год девятый с того рождества,
Помоги раскурить сигарету,
И налей до краев колдовства!

Разгони облака ночью звездной,
Дай вдохнуть мне свободы хмельной,
В этот час - непривычно серьезный,
Я побуду немного собой!

Вспоминая забытые тени,
И глаза, что чернее чем ночь,
Воскреси ... или дай мне забвенье,
Позови ... или выгони прочь!*

----------


## MOPO

*Мне снова не до времени уснуть,
Бокал хмельного, горького дурмана,
Твои духи украдкою вдохнуть,
И отойти.., о, господи, как рано...

Как рано это все, и как не к месту,
Сомненья к черту, но откуда это,
Нести готов к Голгофе этот крест,
Но, господи, верни на миг то лето!*

----------


## Skadi

> верни на миг то лето!


 :Yes4:  :Ok:

----------


## MOPO

*Мечтами о дальних просторах и странах,
О синих морях, и седых океанах,
О вечном изгнаньи и преданной дружбе,
Однажны до дрожи наполнится нужно!

И якорь поднять и поднять паруса,
И курс - Зюйд-зюйд-вест и привет небеса,
Почувствовать горечь соленого ветра,
И хмель от свободы, отмерянной щедро!
*

----------


## aigul

Я читаю стихи с наслажденьем,
Как давно  касалась я строк,
Что писал ты с таким упоеньем...
Вот и я пригубила глоток. :Smile3: 

Каламбурчик. Олежка как здорово снова вернуться на твою страничку!

----------


## PAN

> Мечтами


Флибустьер...)))

Олег, здОрово получилось... :Ok: 
 :br: ...

----------


## MOPO

*aigul*, 
*PAN*, 
спасибо ребята!!!!!!!!

----------


## Валерьевна

> Почувствовать горечь соленого ветра,
> И хмель от свободы, отмерянной щедро!


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 



> *и поднять паруса*


_Это здорово! Бег из «тьмы»!
А потом, подняться над ними,
(у Икара бы крылья взаймы),
а мы как-то с мечтами… мимо…
Растолкать бы себя на рассвете,
И бегом из дома… дверь настежь,
Не зацикливаясь на предмете –
Обязательств (они в балласте).
Мы летаем, мечтаем,  редко,
Жизнь штормит, на года невзирая. 
Засыпая в трёхкомнатной клетке,
Лишь во сне паруса поднимаем…
_

----------


## MOPO

*Растает снег на улицах столицы,
Я походя испачкаю ботинки,
И улыбаясь в радостные лица,
Я ощущаю - тают в сердце льдинки!

Вокзал оставит ощущение свободы,
Кафе напротив - там мы пили кофе,
Рука в руке, не жизнь .. так.. эпизоды,
Но вспоминаю это вновь и вновь!*

----------


## Алла и Александр

*MOPO*, 
Давно сделала, все никак показать не собралась. :Smile3:  Вот такая Импровизация на ваши диалоги с Олей получилась. :Smile3: 

[IMG]http://*********net/666893.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/699660.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Витка

Аллочка, какая же красота!!! Думаю, скоро из таких картинок книжка получится...
Твори дальше!!!!

----------


## Skadi

*Алла и Александр*, 
Ух.......Аленький!!!! Как здорово  :Vah:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## MOPO

*Алла и Александр*,  Спасибо большой!!! Очень красиво!!!!

----------


## MOPO

*Не требуется долгого прощания,
Пол-стопки водки, взмах руки, -пока-,
Всего лишь 5 минут до раставания,
А на душе - как годы до звонка!

И каждый раз себе я обещаю,
-Не расставаться, никогда не раставаться!-
Но в то же время - точно это знаю,
Не расставаться, значит - не встречаться!

И будь что будет, пусть в душе тоска,
Потери наши - наши же победы,
Когда то регился на форум МСК ...
.. и плюс - друзья мои- до встречи летом!

*

----------


## PAN

> Когда то регился на форум МСК ...


Вселенная о том забыла,
Но это БЫЛО...
В две тысячи шестом...
Ну а потом, 
Сюда...
............................
Да...

----------


## MOPO

*Я вернусь и не вернусь в ту страну,
Где впервые тронул жизни струну,
Где взял резко самый первый аккорд,
И отправил свою песню в полет!

Каждый день я вспоминал те года,
Двор, сирень, мосты, бурьян-череда,
Бесконечная цвела благодать,
В те года еще умел я летать!

Я вернусь и не вернусь в старый дом,
Поклонюсь, сниму в прихожей пальто,
Сяду молча, вытру слезы рукой,
Слишком поздно я вернулся домой!*

----------


## PAN

> Я вернусь и не вернусь


Цыган-бродяга...)))

... :br:

----------


## Skadi

> Я вернусь и не вернусь в ту страну


*Олег.......снова запросились строки в ответ на твои! 
Спасибо за этот факт!*

_Знал единственную лишь я страну,
По какой в воспоминаньях тонул,
Где был счастлив взятой первой струной,
Опьянённый любви страстной весной…

И полёты не во сне – наяву…
Обожал в росинках зелень-траву!
Аромат цветов дарил благодать,
И мечта себя давала обнять!

Ты прости, любимый старенький дом,
В круговерти городской мы живём…
Побороть тоску – тебя повидать!
Я приеду, чтоб себя вновь узнать!_

----------


## MOPO

*Не наверное и не вдруг,
В том далеком далеком краю,
Не дождался меня друг,
Я ему никогда не спою.

Не пожму я ему руки,
И в глаза не смогу взглянуть,
На излучине злой реки,
С той тропы ему не свернуть!

Каждый волен судить и рядить,
В этот вечер я просто пьян,
В этот вечер я буду пить,
И ему я налью стакан.*

----------


## LenZ

Олег, привет! Всё тот же романтичный странник! Классные стихи!

----------


## MOPO

*LenZ*, привет пропажа, давно уже не было!!!!!
Когда ты порадуешь нас своим творчеством?

----------


## PAN

> Всё тот же романтичный странник!


Угу... Ярославский флибустьер... :Yes4:  За что и ценим...

----------


## LenZ

*MOPO*, привет, Олег! Да я немного уже писанула у себя в теме, скоро выложу ещё. Вроде начало писаться понемногу )))

----------


## LenZ

*PAN*, Паша, поддерживаю  :Yes4:

----------


## MOPO

*PAN*, 
*LenZ*, 
обзываетесь?  :Smile3:

----------


## LenZ

:Grin:   :Blum2:  :Blum2:  :Blum2:

----------


## PAN

Эй, на палубе!!!... Бухать собрались???... :Grin: 
А как же я???... :Russian:

----------


## PAN

> Даже без струн!


А я то дурак - все со струнами... :Yahoo: 

Кстати - сейчас ищу новую балалайку...

И это, скажу я вам, не гитару купить... :Tu:

----------


## LenZ

Олег! Куда пропал?! Загляни ко мне в темку, плиз, для тебя маленький сюрпризик  :Blush2:

----------


## Очарование

Где новые строки?...и пора подходящая уже))) осень...

----------


## MOPO

*И снова росчерком пера - прощай,
Мне недосуг, работа, дом, мечты,
Сказал - как будто бросил невзачай,
И ты поверила - что не со мною ты!

Какого лешего хмельной дурман,
Опять все мысли затуманил мне,
Лишь ты во сне - но сны мои обман,
И все обман, но ты - душа в огне.

Я снова жизнь делю напополам,
С мною ты, и нет тебя со мной,
Прости любовь мне тот бездушный хлам,
Что высказал тебе под той луной!*

----------


## MOPO

*Мы с тобою такие разные,
Непохожие друг на друга,
В чем-то чуточку несуразные,
Как углы у квадратного круга!
Мы с тобою такие сложные,
Что без водки и не разобраться,
До противности невозможные,
В нас с тобою нельзя влюбляться!
Нам с тобою нельзя встречаться,
Потому что мы антиподы,
Вот и ходим мы не общаться,
С осознанием несвободы!
Мы с тобою как в детской сказке,
Белый кролик я, ты - Алиса,
Ты погонишься и ... фиаско,
А ведь я был уже так близко!
И так каждый раз получается,
Так и бегаем мы по кругу,
И любовь у нас не случается,
Но и быть нам никак друг без друга!



*

----------


## Очарование

Как мудрО, как красиво,
Раскрывалась душа во хмеле,
Нет свидетелей этому диву,
Может только лишь тень на стене.
Никому не раскрыть свои тайны,
Да и не зачем знать, не к чему,
Есть вино, а перо застрочило,
То чего никому не сказать...

----------


## LenZ

> Мы с тобою такие разные,
> Непохожие друг на друга,


Олег, классно! Я в том же настроении. Но в строчки не укладывается...

----------


## MOPO

> Раскрывалась душа во хмеле,
> Нет свидетелей этому диву,
> Может только лишь тень на стене.


В бесконечной цепочке событий и встреч,
Жму пометки отточенным карандашом..
Но мгновения эти я буду беречь...
И становиться мне на душе хорошо!

----------


## MOPO

> Олег, классно! Я в том же настроении. Но в строчки не укладывается...


Спасибо Лена! Сейчас Осень - и наверное всем немного грустно ).... но уже совсем скоро Новый Год ))

----------


## Очарование

> но уже совсем скоро Новый Год


и станет еще грустнее)))))))))))))))

----------


## MOPO

это не стихи ...случайно нашел этот ролик в интернете ... просто не знаю где это выложить ... очень красиво и немного печально ))

----------


## MOPO

*Не прости мне зима суетливая,
Я все время свое упустил,
И покинул тебя белогривая,
Весь декабрь я по-черному пил!

Не грусти зима - не надолго я,
Изопью чарку эту свою,
Жизнь свою - такою недолгую,
Я пропью, и чуть-чуть пропою!
*

----------


## MOPO

*Мне не трудно стать тем, кем нужно,
Двадцать лет мне твердили это,
Спиртовой компресс  ..... наружно,
С остальным же, к врачу за советом!
Мне твердили и я доверчивый,
Бесконечно цеплялся за истины,
Вот и стал я таким гутаперчивым,
Самому быть такому противно!*

----------


## MOPO

*Малыш, прости, я вот такой,
Простой, не понятый, не внятный,
Малыш, прости, пора домой,
я как тот Кольт - шестизарядный!

На взводе весь .. стальной мечтой,
Не окрыленный.. просто сдержан,
Я одержим одной тобой
И безнадежно обезврежен!

Ты где то там, я где-то здесь,
Ты камильфо, а я - сатир,
Я для тебя открытый весь,
А ты - мой самый лучший мир!

Пишу тебе - а ты молчишь,
И даже хуже - шутишь грубо,
Я для тебя поклонник лишь,
Но я шепчу - привет Малыш,

По мне - размениваться глупо...

*

----------


## LenZ

Олег!  :Pivo:  :Thank You2:  без слов...

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Строки рождаются разные в жизненной круговерти.
Это прекрасно и важно - дарить их одной на планете...
Пусть не такой, (незнакомой) с мирком отдельным своим,
Зато - такой родной - с полуслова... Где чувства известные им!
 :Blush2:

----------


## MOPO

*Вот такое благословение,
Не прощение и .. прощение,
Кто-то пьянствует, кто-то молится,
А луна к горизонту клонится.

Вот такое мое сомнение,
То ли истина, то ли мнение,
За последним бокалом прячется,
А рука за бокалом тянется.

Не жена ты моя не венчана,
Не любовь ты моя не вечная,
То ли жизни моей наказание
.. под присягой дает показания.

Да показания сплошь нехорошие,
И правдивые вроде, не ложные,
Да, быть может чуть-чуть нечестные,
Только факты все общеизвестные.

Только к ним не приму укора,
Да, украл, но я не был вором,
Твое сердце тайком похитил,
И теперь сам себе обвинитель.

Не прощание и .... прощание,
Избавление суть изгнание,
Кто-то любит, а кто пытается,
Лишь душа одиноко мается.

*

----------


## LenZ

Я даже не знаю, что написать... Мне нравится, но боль почти осязаема...

----------


## aigul

> Я даже не знаю, что написать... Мне нравится, но боль почти осязаема...


Согласна!
Олежка,  написано супер!!!!

----------


## MOPO

*И не пишется мне - не дышится,
Давит боль в глубине, как паника,
Все слова по другому слышатся,
Как из песни забытого странника!*

----------


## Лев

> *И не пишется мне - не дышится,
> Давит боль в глубине, как паника,
> Все слова по другому слышатся,
> Как из песни забытого странника!*


Если болью пинает Муза,
Так послушай её и пиши.
Или кий возьми - шар в лузу,
Или молча сиди в тиши. :Grin:

----------


## MOPO

*Ненаписанное предсказание,
 О возможном несбывшемся будущем,
 И не сделанное признание,
 За заботой о хлебе насущном.

 В моду принято невмешательство,
 Жизнь как парусник, севший на мель,
 И надеждой, как издевательство,
 Пересмешника звонкая трель.

 Не хранили, но больно били,
 Не виновен, но виноват,
 В грязной луже летом топили,
 Народившихся в мае котят.

 Вот и сделано, не вернуть уже,
 Оборвалось стальной струной,
 В той протухшей, глубокой луже,
 Эта связь между жизнью и мной.*

----------


## Лев

> За заботой о хлебе насущном.


О заботе или в заботе лучше звучит, чем за за... :Smile3:

----------


## LenZ

Красивая горечь...

----------


## MOPO

*Я не мастер красивой строки,
И слова мои не от бога,
Просто выписал от руки,
Текст души моей вплоть до слога!

Не певучи и не легки,
Перекошены злобной гримасой,
И судьбы моей ядом горьки,
Потому и не рад им ни разу.

Против воли ложатся в ряд,
Невивистные и ... желанные,
Сомневаюсь, но все же рад,
Кем бы не были они данные...
*

----------


## Лев

> Я не мастер красивой строки,


Красота твоих строчек в том,
Что написаны от души
Неприкаянной, но притом
Покаяния ждущей в Тиши... :Smile3:

----------


## PAN

> Сегодня, 04:40


Запутан, закручен, сложен
Ночной адвокатский быт...
С делами портфель отложен...
Пиши, пока муза не спит... :Grin: 

Олег... :br:

----------


## LenZ

> Просто выписал от руки,
> Текст души моей вплоть до слога!


потому и красиво...

----------


## Skadi

> Кто-то пьянствует, кто-то молится,
> А луна к горизонту клонится


_Скоро август - венчающий лето...
Кто в молитве, кто - пьёт до рассвета,
Кто - на козлах Зелёной кареты..._

----------


## Лилия Sunny

Где найти далёкий свет
 Любви, которой больше нет?
 Может, это он
 Из облаков свой тянет луч
 На вечерние поля,
 На золотые тополя,
 На аллеи, где потерян
 Тайны той ключ. 

 Август. Может, всё же когда-нибудь
 Он скажет: «Не печалься, не плачь, забудь».
 Август. Словно дивного лета,
 Нам любви той не вернуть.

----------


## Skadi

> Мне не трудно стать тем, кем нужно


_Я всю жизнь была тем, кем хотела.
В основном. Это было не трудно.
В основном. Я играла и пела -
В этом были с Судьбой обоюдны.
Как и ты, я была доверчивой
И цеплялась за те же истины,
Приходилось быть и гуттаперчивой,
В справедливости осмотрительной...
Всяко было. Но жизнь настоящая
И я в ней - вместе всё - мне нравится!
Хоть бывает тоска щемящая
По тому, прошлым что называется..._

----------


## MOPO

*Я рифму не искал в чертогах Мельпомены,
Не бороздил пером пергамент Каллиопы,
Выплевывали строки искромсанные вены,
И резали как бритвой натянутые стропы!*

----------


## LenZ

Олег!!! С возвращением!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Я рифму не искал в чертогах Мельпомены,
> Не бороздил пером пергамент Каллиопы...


 :Smile3:

----------


## MOPO

Злая пуля - прошивает тело насквозь,
Были вместе мы только что - стали врозь,
Ты осталась по ту сторону - я по эту,
И только толпа на площади скандирует 
                                     - "Смерть Поэту!"

----------


## MOPO

*И приют подарит пустота,
Та что поселилась на душе,
Год за годом ложка мимо рта,
Год за годом праздник в шалаше.

И среди окраин городских,
Каждой ночью уходя в туман,
Наношу я свой последний штрих,
На пейзаж строительных румян.

И холсты заснеженных дорог,
И полотна стылых пустырей,
Распишу следами своих ног,
Строками погашенных огней!*

----------


## PAN

Ого, кто у нас нашелся..)))

Олег,  :Ok:

----------

MOPO (12.12.2016)

----------


## Витка

Класс...

----------

MOPO (12.12.2016)

----------


## MOPO

*PAN*, 
*Витка*, 
*Papandr*, 
Ребята, приятно что помните ))) Спасибо за отзыв.

----------


## LenZ

Конечно, помним. И ждем стихов. И просто )

----------


## MOPO

*Незакрытая тема - бельма на глазах,
Ты мне выскажи просто в лицо,
Запаршивели гроздья - усохла лоза,
И я запросто стал подлецом.

Нежелательный гость - карта типа легла,
Недопитым бокалом из рук,
Я открою еще, благо есть у меня,
И продолжу рубить этот сук!

Не со зла это видимо, просто понты,
Нам бы сил устоять на краю,
Каждый волен решать, с кем останешься ты,
А я выпил и просто .... спою ))
*

----------


## Витка

главное, что окончание позитивное! Пой, пташечка, пой!!!

----------


## LenZ

А я что-то не усмотрела позитива ( отношения "на грани"... Каждый видит свое, наверное. Олег, спасибо.

----------


## MOPO

*Витка*, главное быть оптимистом   :Smile3:  
*LenZ*, с другой стороны,  если на грани - то уже и по-настоящему

----------


## LenZ

С Новым годом и Рождеством, Олег! Всего-всего-всего! И только хорошего! И возвращался...

----------


## MOPO

Спасибо огромное! И тебя тоже с прошедшими!

*Еще один ночной полет,
Я не пилот.... разнорабочий,
Но этот сон который год,
Мне снится снова ночь от ночи.

Рулежка, спарка, высота,
Штурвал на взлет - инструктор матом,
"Один лишь шанс тебе летать -
когда твой ангел будет рядом!"

И тот полет я запомнил до крайней секунды заката,
И мне до боли, до крови, до слез не сдержать мандража,
Мой ангел снова напился армянского денатурата,
И снова я балансирую жизнь на безумье ножа.

Мне никогда, никогда. никогда уже не сделать тот шаг для разбега,
Нас поглотила тогда высота и затянула в бескрайнее небо.
Сквозь времена подвела нас судьба на самый дальний порог мироздания,
И мы конечно же встретимся вновь, но за секунду до расставания!
*

Честно, в голове звучал мотив "Ночного Полета" Алексея Костюшкина, безумно талантливого музыканта, поэта и певца.

----------


## PAN

> Еще один ночной полет,


Я не верю глазам...)))))))))))))

Олег,  :br:

----------


## MOPO

Привет ребята )) Эх пиво.... это здорово. :Smile3:

----------


## Тая Ёж

> Еще один ночной полет,


Я в восторге!

----------

MOPO (12.12.2016)

----------


## Ольвия

*MOPO*, умка :br:

----------

MOPO (12.12.2016)

----------


## MOPO

Нет времени, опять напился пьяным,
Секунды как французское вино,
Раскрасили любовь мою багряным,
Все проиграл я в адском казино!

Прости, прощай - не идеал, калека,
Душа под трассерами дырами полна,
Я худший персонаж начала века,
Попробовавший райского вина.

Спасибо город мой, любимый, славный,
Ты дал надежду, а потом забрал,
Ну Рубике чуть-чуть курнул нирваны,
Как будто счастье чье-то я украл!

Поймали быстро, счастье отобрали,
Один звонок, сигару разрешили,
Но вот с любовью свидеться не дали,
Сказали - "Баста" и замок закрыли!

И так сижу я в мрачной одиночке,
У стойки бара, виски кандалами,
И смысл жизни исчезает в точке,
Поставленной в тех чувствах между нами!

----------

Papandr (11.06.2016)

----------


## PAN

> Нет времени,


Заметно...))) Раз в год забегаешь...)))

----------

MOPO (12.12.2016)

----------


## MOPO

> Заметно...))) Раз в год забегаешь...)))


Паша, бывает. Надеюсь, что вернулся

----------


## MOPO

Снова вечер пуст и непригляден, 
И закатом залитый бокал, 
И словно в зеркало в него я глядя, 
Рву жизнь свою из проклятых лекал! 

Кальяна дым подернут кандалами, 
Стальными кольцами закованы виски, 
У стойки бара каждый вечер пьяный, 
Рву эту сеть из боли и тоски. 

И так бегу по замкнутому кругу, 
Бокал вина, короткий сон, разбег, 
Но все ж порою пишем мы друг другу, 
Порою снимся ......

----------

Papandr (06.07.2016)

----------


## Очарование

:flower:  :flower:  :flower: Как давно я не была здесь,как приятно тебя читать.
Привет,Олег)

----------

MOPO (12.12.2016)

----------


## татуся

Рада знакомству с поэзией...
Спасибо!!!

----------

MOPO (25.09.2016)

----------


## Витка

Ты снова пьян и это неизбежно.
И почему ты с жизнью так небрежно?

----------

MOPO (25.09.2016), Papandr (26.09.2016)

----------


## MOPO

_Бесконечная звезд вереница,
И безрадостен виски бокал,
Этим вечером снова не спится,
Этот мир для меня слишком мал.

И я в шаге от звездного крошева,
Что осыпало вновь небосвод,
И я сею себя от хорошего,
Через сито вьетнамских вод.

Через сердце, кровью блюющее,
Я отписываю письмена,
Ее имя через грядущее,
На все будущие времена.

Острым лезвием правлю вены,
Чтобы жизнь не пропала зря,
В чем вина? Просто обыкновенный,
Просто самый обычный я!

И вот этой ночью безлунною,
За бокалом тоски хмельной,
Снова мучаю я шестиструнную,
Чтоб побыть хоть немного с тобой!_

----------

PAN (26.09.2016), Papandr (26.09.2016), Валерьевна (03.12.2016), Курица (26.09.2016)

----------


## MOPO

*Все пронзительно несказательно,
Да такое, что не привидится,
В бесконечности показательно,
Просто так, ни на что, обидеться!

Просто так, ни за что, покаяться,
Перелить из пустого в порожнее,
До скончания века маяться,
Клясться быть каждый раз осторожнее!

Поклониться пустому идолу,
И связать дни стальными звеньями,
Только жизнь нам в довесок придана,
И является нам в ощущении!

В ощущеньи дается сущее,
То, в котором все обретается,
Всю дорогу дремлют идущие,
А в конце пути просыпаются!

А в конце пути все как водится,
Банька, стол накрыт, пиво, стопочка,
Только смысл всего не находится,
Остается нажраться водочкой!*

----------

Papandr (31.10.2016), Валерьевна (03.12.2016)

----------


## MOPO

Привет Всем, друзья. Не часто стал сюда заходить. Работа, личная жизнь, все такое. Но заходил. Писал, хотя не то что хотел, но что-то наподобие. Стихи или подобие. А вот сейчас оглянулся назад, все в непогоде какой-то, все через задницу. Куча листков со стихами, но ничего не хочу выкладывать. Нет души в них, да и во мне немного ее осталось. Может депрессия осенняя, а может просто разуверился в себе. Бывает. Даже не знаю кто прочитает это. Всем удачи.

----------

Papandr (11.11.2016), Алла и Александр (10.12.2016), Очарование (21.02.2017)

----------


## Лев

*MOPO*, 
Во первых - https://www.realmusic.ru/songs/850962
Во вторых - убери это из подписи: //сцука.... злой//
В третьих - прости всех...
В четвёртых - проси прощения у всех, на кого злился. :Yes4:

----------

MOPO (12.11.2016)

----------


## MOPO

Дай мне господи выпить чашу,
Того яда, что хлещет плетью
Выпью залпом за долю нашу,
За любовь заплачу я смертью!

От меня только ложь и хлопоты,
Да стыдливость в квадрате скверны,
Я старался, терпел безропотно,
Но прослыл подлецом безверным.

Ты любила меня без радости,
Поливала слезами  - строчками,
А я просто дарил тебе сладости,
отрывая от сердца кусочками!

Я поил тебя кровью алою,
Взрезал вены, чтоб ты напилась,
Я любил - ты была из жалости,
Но любовь у нас не случилась!

----------

Papandr (08.12.2016), Очарование (21.02.2017)

----------


## MOPO

*В бесконечности серого города,
Видно был не в своем уме,
Бес ударил в седую бороду,
Полюбил самурай кицуме.
Зарекался от предназначения,
От колдуньи что ждать хорошего,
Выпьет душу, предаст забвению,
Но судьба на закланье брошена.
как уйти от глаз изумрудных,
От каштаново-темных кос,
Раньше жить было просто трудно,
А теперь раб смертельных грез!
Только есть вот одно резюме,
Ледяное сердце не тает,
Если кто-то влюблен в кицуме,
То в конце он всегда погибает!
И так тянет за веком век,
Есть любовь, что столетья длится.
Самурай - всегда человек,
Кицуме - всего лишь лисица!*

----------

Papandr (09.12.2016), Валерьевна (10.12.2016)

----------


## PAN

> Самурай - всегда человек,
> Кицуме - всего лишь лисица!


И этот перед Новым Годом на лисичек западает...)))

Олег... :br:

----------

MOPO (10.12.2016), Papandr (09.12.2016)

----------


## Валерьевна

> Полюбил самурай кицуме.


Привет, Олег!
Прости, не удержалась… спародировала в защиту лисички   :Derisive: 

Кицунэ, ты моя, кицунэ,
Не водилась бы ты с самураем,
Он колдуньей тебя нарекая,
Сам не понял, чей образ в душе.
Кицунэ, ты моя, кицунэ.

По незнанию, иль по привычке,
Рассмотрел хули-цзин* он в тебе,
Ты ему: «Ки-цунэ*, кицу-нэ*!»
Но увидел лишь лисье обличье
Не поверив капризной судьбе.

Вот, такие они – самураи,
Видят истину только в вине.
Кицунэ, ты моя, кицунэ.
Под гитару, сидят, напевая,
О любви безответной к тебе…

_пс
хули-цзин – «лисий дух» (китай.)
ки-цунэ – «пойдём, поспим» (яп.)
кицу-нэ – «всегда приходящая» (яп)_

----------

MOPO (10.12.2016), PAN (10.12.2016), Papandr (10.12.2016)

----------


## MOPO

Классно получилось  )))))))))))  :Grin:

----------

Валерьевна (11.12.2016)

----------


## MOPO

*Нить от шарика режет руку,
Ветер гонит его в облака,
Мы навеки достались друг другу,
Пусть в крови от струны рука.

Пусть колючим проводом сердце,
Спеленает сомнений ложь,
Мне в одно теперь только верится,
В эту сладкую, сладкую дрожь.

Что укутала нас ночами,
Под покровом грешной любви,
Были порознь, а стали Нами,
И плевать, что рука в крови!*

----------

Papandr (11.12.2016), Валерьевна (11.12.2016), Очарование (21.02.2017)

----------


## MOPO

Не знаю почему, впомнил замечательного человека... Вадима Середу... который ушёл  от нас далеко-далеко...

Что за порогом, вспышка или тьма,
Конец пути или его начало,
Ушел, не жди, и на сердце зима,
Осталась песня, что в душе звучала!

Какой судьбой мы все наделены,
Куда ведет бескрайняя дорога,
Ушел, не жди, остались только сны,
Осталась музыка пронзительного рока!

На белом фоне черные слова,
Последней строчкой как огнем пылают,
"Всех с добрым утром ... больше нет меня"
И пустота ... дыханья не хватает!

Я верю где-то, в лучшем из миров,
Когда-нибудь мы встретимся однажды,
Поднимем тост за дружбу, за любовь,
И с добрым утром Рокеры - мы скажем!

----------

Алла и Александр (15.04.2018)

----------


## PAN

*MOPO*, Аффигеть...))) Наверное снег в Сахаре пойдет на днях...)))

 :br:  Рад видеть...

----------

MOPO (06.11.2017)

----------


## MOPO

Проконтролирую это )))

----------


## Mazaykina

> Я верю где-то, в лучшем из миров,
> Когда-нибудь мы встретимся однажды,
> Поднимем тост за дружбу, за любовь,
> И с добрым утром Рокеры - мы скажем!


надеюсь,  не только рокеры?  :Ok: 
Очень рада видеть!

----------

MOPO (25.11.2017)

----------


## MOPO

Привет Всем, друзья. Не часто стал сюда заходить. Работа, личная жизнь, все такое. Но заходил. Писал, хотя не то что хотел, но что-то наподобие. Стихи или подобие. А вот сейчас оглянулся назад, все в непогоде какой-то, все через задницу. Куча листков со стихами, но ничего не хочу выкладывать. Нет души в них, да и во мне немного ее осталось. Может депрессия осенняя, а может просто разуверился в себе. Бывает. Даже не знаю кто прочитает это. Всем удачи.

----------

Papandr (11.11.2016), Алла и Александр (10.12.2016), Очарование (21.02.2017)

----------


## Лев

*MOPO*, 
Во первых - https://www.realmusic.ru/songs/850962
Во вторых - убери это из подписи: //сцука.... злой//
В третьих - прости всех...
В четвёртых - проси прощения у всех, на кого злился. :Yes4:

----------

MOPO (12.11.2016)

----------


## MOPO

Дай мне господи выпить чашу,
Того яда, что хлещет плетью
Выпью залпом за долю нашу,
За любовь заплачу я смертью!

От меня только ложь и хлопоты,
Да стыдливость в квадрате скверны,
Я старался, терпел безропотно,
Но прослыл подлецом безверным.

Ты любила меня без радости,
Поливала слезами  - строчками,
А я просто дарил тебе сладости,
отрывая от сердца кусочками!

Я поил тебя кровью алою,
Взрезал вены, чтоб ты напилась,
Я любил - ты была из жалости,
Но любовь у нас не случилась!

----------

Papandr (08.12.2016), Очарование (21.02.2017)

----------


## MOPO

*В бесконечности серого города,
Видно был не в своем уме,
Бес ударил в седую бороду,
Полюбил самурай кицуме.
Зарекался от предназначения,
От колдуньи что ждать хорошего,
Выпьет душу, предаст забвению,
Но судьба на закланье брошена.
как уйти от глаз изумрудных,
От каштаново-темных кос,
Раньше жить было просто трудно,
А теперь раб смертельных грез!
Только есть вот одно резюме,
Ледяное сердце не тает,
Если кто-то влюблен в кицуме,
То в конце он всегда погибает!
И так тянет за веком век,
Есть любовь, что столетья длится.
Самурай - всегда человек,
Кицуме - всего лишь лисица!*

----------

Papandr (09.12.2016), Валерьевна (10.12.2016)

----------


## PAN

> Самурай - всегда человек,
> Кицуме - всего лишь лисица!


И этот перед Новым Годом на лисичек западает...)))

Олег... :br:

----------

MOPO (10.12.2016), Papandr (09.12.2016)

----------


## Валерьевна

> Полюбил самурай кицуме.


Привет, Олег!
Прости, не удержалась… спародировала в защиту лисички   :Derisive: 

Кицунэ, ты моя, кицунэ,
Не водилась бы ты с самураем,
Он колдуньей тебя нарекая,
Сам не понял, чей образ в душе.
Кицунэ, ты моя, кицунэ.

По незнанию, иль по привычке,
Рассмотрел хули-цзин* он в тебе,
Ты ему: «Ки-цунэ*, кицу-нэ*!»
Но увидел лишь лисье обличье
Не поверив капризной судьбе.

Вот, такие они – самураи,
Видят истину только в вине.
Кицунэ, ты моя, кицунэ.
Под гитару, сидят, напевая,
О любви безответной к тебе…

_пс
хули-цзин – «лисий дух» (китай.)
ки-цунэ – «пойдём, поспим» (яп.)
кицу-нэ – «всегда приходящая» (яп)_

----------

MOPO (10.12.2016), PAN (10.12.2016), Papandr (10.12.2016)

----------


## MOPO

Классно получилось  )))))))))))  :Grin:

----------

Валерьевна (11.12.2016)

----------


## MOPO

*Нить от шарика режет руку,
Ветер гонит его в облака,
Мы навеки достались друг другу,
Пусть в крови от струны рука.

Пусть колючим проводом сердце,
Спеленает сомнений ложь,
Мне в одно теперь только верится,
В эту сладкую, сладкую дрожь.

Что укутала нас ночами,
Под покровом грешной любви,
Были порознь, а стали Нами,
И плевать, что рука в крови!*

----------

Papandr (11.12.2016), Валерьевна (11.12.2016), Очарование (21.02.2017)

----------


## MOPO

Не знаю почему, впомнил замечательного человека... Вадима Середу... который ушёл  от нас далеко-далеко...

Что за порогом, вспышка или тьма,
Конец пути или его начало,
Ушел, не жди, и на сердце зима,
Осталась песня, что в душе звучала!

Какой судьбой мы все наделены,
Куда ведет бескрайняя дорога,
Ушел, не жди, остались только сны,
Осталась музыка пронзительного рока!

На белом фоне черные слова,
Последней строчкой как огнем пылают,
"Всех с добрым утром ... больше нет меня"
И пустота ... дыханья не хватает!

Я верю где-то, в лучшем из миров,
Когда-нибудь мы встретимся однажды,
Поднимем тост за дружбу, за любовь,
И с добрым утром Рокеры - мы скажем!

----------

Алла и Александр (15.04.2018)

----------


## PAN

*MOPO*, Аффигеть...))) Наверное снег в Сахаре пойдет на днях...)))

 :br:  Рад видеть...

----------

MOPO (06.11.2017)

----------


## MOPO

Проконтролирую это )))

----------


## Mazaykina

> Я верю где-то, в лучшем из миров,
> Когда-нибудь мы встретимся однажды,
> Поднимем тост за дружбу, за любовь,
> И с добрым утром Рокеры - мы скажем!


надеюсь,  не только рокеры?  :Ok: 
Очень рада видеть!

----------

MOPO (25.11.2017)

----------

